# الموسوعة »  جسم الانسان....متجدد



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*يتكون الجهاز التنفسي من الأعضاء التالية:*
*ـ الأنف.*
*ـ البلعوم.*
*ـ الحنجرة.*
*ـ القصبة الهوائية.*
*ـ الشعب الهوائية.*
*ـ الرئتان.*
*ـ غشاء البللورا.*

*الأنف:*
*يتكون الجزء الظاهر من الأنف من جزء غضروفي وجزء عظمي وينقسم تجويف الأنف  من الداخل إلى قسمين بواسطة الحاجز الأنفي ويبدأ تجويف الأنف من الأمام  بفتحتي الأنف الأماميتين وينتهي من الخلف بفتحتي الأنف الخلفيتين اللتين  تفتحان في البلعوم. كما يبطن تجويف الأنف غشاء مخاطي به عدد كبير من  الشعيرات الدموية والغدد المخاطية فهي تفرز مادة مخاطية تعمل على ترطيب  هواء الشهيق وتوجد عند فتحتي الأنف الأماميتين كميه قليلة من الشعر ليقوم  بحجز الأجسام الغريبة وذرات الغبار من هواء الشهيق.ويغذي الغشاء المخاطي  المبطن لتجويف الأنف عدد من الأعصاب بعضها أعصاب شمية في الجزء العلوي  وبعضها أعصاب حسية في الجزء السفلي.*

*البلعوم:*
*البلعوم عبارة عن أنبوبة عضلية متسعة من أعلى وضيقة من أسفل تمتد من قاعدة  الجمجمة حتى الفقرة العنقية السادسة ويبلغ طوله حوالي 14 سم ويتكون جدار  البلعوم من عضلات يبطنها من الداخل غشاء مخاطي وينقسم البلعوم إلى ثلاثة  أقسام هي:*

*البلعوم الأنفي:*
*ويقع خلف تجويف الأنف الذي يتصل به بواسطة فتحتي الأنف الخلفيتين ويفتح في  هذا القسم من كل ناحية قناة استاكيوس البلعومية الأذنية التي تصل بين  البلعوم والأذن الوسطى.*

*البلعوم الفموي:*
*ويقع خلف تجويف الفم، ويفصل البلعوم الأنفي عن البلعوم الفموي  اللهاة وهي النهاية الخلفية للحاجز بين تجويفي الأنف والفم ويوجد على كل من جانبي البلعوم الفموي تجمع من النسج الليمفاوية تسمى اللوزة.*

*البلعوم الحنجري:*
*ويقع خلف الحنجرة، وينتهي البلعوم الحنجري من الأسفل باتصاله بالمريء.*

*الحنجرة:*
*هي الجزء من الجهاز التنفسي الذي يحدث الصوت وتقع أعلى الرقبة من أسفل  العظم اللمي وحنجرة الرجل تكون أكثر بروزاً في الرقبة عن حنجرة السيدة.*

*تكوين الحنجرة:*
*تتكون الحنجرة من عدد من الغضاريف التي تتصل مع بعضها بطريقة تسمح  بشيء من الحركة وكذلك تسمح بمرور هواء الشهيق والزفير إلى ومن القصبة  الهوائية ويربط هذه الغضاريف ببعضها أربطة مختلفة يبطنها من الداخل غشاء  مخاطي كما يوجد عند مدخل الحنجرة غضروف مغطى بغشاء مخاطي يسمى لسان المزمار يتحرك ليقفل الحنجرة أثناء بلع الطعام وعلى السطح الداخلي للحنجرة يوجد  بروزان على كل ناحية يسمى البروزان العلويان بالحبلين الصوتيين الكاذبين  ويسمى البروزان السفليان بالحبلين الصوتيين الحقيقيين وتتحكم هذه الأحبال  الصوتية في نغمة الصوت بواسطة الشد والارتخاء ويقوم بذلك عضلات صغيرة متصلة بغضاريف الحنجرة.*

*القصبة الهوائية:*

*وهي أنبوبة أسطوانية الشكل تمتد من أسفل الحنجرة إلى الفقرة الصدرية الخامسة وطولها 10 سم سطحها الأمامي محدب وسطحها الخلفي مستوي تقريباً حيث يلامس المريء وتتكون القصبة الهوائية من حلقات غضروفية غير مكتملة من  الخلف حيث تكملها عضلات لا إرادية تتحكم في تضييق وتوسيع القصبة الهوائية  كما تربط الحلقات ببعضها أغشية ليفية.ويبطن القصبة الهوائية من الداخل غشاء مخاطي تمتاز خلاياه بوجود أهداب تعمل على دفع الإفرازات وذرات الغبار إلى  أعلى نحو البلعوم للتخلص منه.*

*الشعب الهوائية:*

*تنقسم القصبة الهوائية إلى شعبتين هوائيتين شعبة يمنى وأخرى يسرى  وذلك أمام الفقرة الصدرية الخامسة وتشبه الشعب الهوائية للقصبة الهوائية في الشكل والتكوين غير أن الشعب الهوائية أقل في القطر وحلقاتها الغضروفية  مكتملة.*

*الشعبة الهوائية اليمنى:*
*وهي أقصر من الشعبة اليسرى وأوسع منها وتعتبر امتداداً للقصبة  الهوائية ولذلك فإن أي جسم غريب ينزل إلى القصبة غالباً ما يجد طريقه إلى  الشعبة الهوائية اليمنى.*

*الشعبة الهوائية اليسرى:*
*أطول من اليمنى وأضيق منها وأكثر انحرافاً عن اتجاه القصبة  الهوائية.وتمتد كل من الشعبتين إلى الجهة الظهرية مصحوبة بالشريان الرئوي  والوريدين الرئويين وبعض الألياف العصبية حتى مدخل فتحة الرئة ثم تنقسم إلى شعب أصغر فأصغر إلى أن تنتهي داخل الرئة في أكياس هوائية تسمى الحويصلات  الهوائية وهذه تكون محاطة بالأوعية الدموية والتي يتم عن طريقها تبادل  الغازات وهي الوظيفة الرئيسية للرئتين.*

*الرئتان:*








*هما عضوا التنفس  الرئيسيان وتتكون كل رئة من عدد كبير جداً من الحويصلات الهوائية يربطها مع بعضها نسيج ليفي مرن وتحتوى كل رئة على الشرايين والأوردة الرئوية الخاصة  بها والأعصاب المغذية لها وتوجد الرئتان في التجويف الصدري واحدة يمنى  وأخرى يسرى ويفصل الرئتين عن بعضهما حاجز يحتوي على القلب والأوعية الدموية الكبرى المتصلة به وكذلك القصبة الهوائية والمريء.*

*الشكل الظاهري للرئة:*
*الرئة تأخذ شكل هرمي تقريباً له قمة تتجه إلى أعلى وقاعدة متجهة إلى أسفل ولكل رئة سطحان وثلاثة أحرف.*

*قمة الرئة:*
*تمتد إلى أسفل الرقبة فوق الترقوة.*

*قاعدة الرئة:*
*ترتكز على عضلة الحجاب الحاجز الذي يفصل تجويف الصدر عن تجويف البطن وقاعدة الرئة مقعرة.*

*حجم الرئتين:*
*إن الرئتين أكبر بكثير مما يظن أغلب الناس، فهما ممتدتان من أسفل الرقبة  إلى الحجاب الحاجز، وهو الفاصل الذي يقسم تجويف الجسم إلى قسمين، وهما  تشبهان المخروط على وجه التقريب، قمته إلى أعلى وقاعدته إلى أسفل، وكل رئة  مستقلة عن الأخرى، بحيث إنك إذا لم تستطع التنفس بواحدة منهما لسبب أو لأخر فإنك يمكنك أن تتنفس بالرئة الأخرى. كما أنهما تختلفان عن بعضهما قليلاً  في الشكل والمظهر.*

*عدد فصوص الرئة*
*وتتكون الرئة اليسرى من فصين بينما تتكون اليمنى من ثلاثة فصوص. وتشبه الرئة من الداخل الإسفنج حيث أنها خفيفة الوزن لاحتوائها على ملايين  من الحويصلات الهوائية. والرئة مطاطة جداً، ومعنى هذا أن الرئة يمكن أن  تتمدد بسهولة، إلا أنه ما أن تختفي القوة التي تمددها حتى تعود إلى شكلها  الأصلي.*

*رئة الجنين قبل الولادة:*
*وهي وردية اللون مصمتة التكوين لأنها لا تحتوى على هواء وإذا وضعت في الماء فإنها لا تطفو عليه.وعند الولادة يبدأ الطفل بتنفس الهواء ويصاحب ذلك بكاء الجنين لأول مرة، فتتفتح الحويصلات الهوائية وتملأ بالهواء وتصبح الرئة  إسفنجية وإذا وضعت في الماء تطفو عليه.وبمرور الزمن وعند البالغين يتغير  لون الرئة إلى أسمر نتيجة لترسيب ذرات الغبار والكربون في الرئة.*

*غشاء البللورا:*

*غشاء مصلي يكون كيسًا يحيط بكل من الرئتين ويتكون كيس البللورا من طبقتين:*
*1 ـ الطبقة الجدارية: تبطن جدار الصدر من الداخل.*
*2 ـ الطبقة الحشوايّة: تغطي السطح الخارجي للرئة.*
*وتتصل طبقتا البللورا ببعضها عند سرة جذع الرئة ويفصل بين الطبقتين مسافة  ضيقة جداً يملؤها سائل مصلي يسهل حركة الرئتين داخل تجويف الصدر.*



http://www.almaoso3a.com/14768/21/6/الجهاز+التنفسي.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*الجلد ..*
             يُعدُّ الجلد أكبر عضو في الجسم .. ولو تم بسط جلد شخص وزنه 68 كجم على سطح مستو ، لغطى نحو مترين مربعين

http://www.almaoso3a.com/21/6.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

لماذا تغمض عينيك عندما تعطس؟

طاقة العطسة عند الإنسان كبيرة للغاية وقد تنتج سرعة تقدر بألف كيلومتر في الساعة
وما يجعلك تغمض عينيك أثناء العطس هو أن عضلات الوجه بما فيها العينين تعمل عند العطس.


http://www.almaoso3a.com/14930/21/6/+لماذا+تغمض+عينيك+عندما+تعطس؟.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

كثرة الأكل تؤدي إلى ضعف السمع

هي النتيجة التي توصل إليها إيريك فرانسين في دراسة طبية حيث وجد أن كثرة استهلاك الجسم للطعام

تؤدي إلى تأثر الدورة الدموية بالسلب وهو ما يؤدي إلى ضعف السمع.


http://www.almaoso3a.com/14928/21/6/كثرة+الأكل+تؤدي+إلى+ضعف+السمع.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

يحتوي جسم الإنسان تقريباً على 206 عظمة، وعندما يولد الإنسان يحتوي جسده على 270 عظمة
ولكن هناك العديد من العظام تلتحم ببعضها، وما لا تعرفه هو أن كل قدم تحتوي على 26 عظمة بالإضافة
إلى33 مفصل وأكثر من مائة عضلة.

http://www.almaoso3a.com/14927/21/6/+قدمك+مليئة+بالعظام.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*غرائب وعجائب في جسم الإنسان* 

الجزء الوحيد من جسم الانسان الذي لايصله 

الدم هو قرنية العين



(2)

يتنفس الانسان 16 مرة في الدقيقه




(3) 

الأ ذ ن اليسرى أقو ى سماع من الأ ذ ن اليمنى 

بصفه عامه




(4)

يشرب الفرد الواحد في العام مقدار طنين من الماء




(5)

يتكون مخ الا نسان من 14 الف مليون خليه عصبيه




(6)

عدد كرات الد م الحمراء في جسم الانسان 25 

بليون كريه




(7)

يبلغ طول شرايين جسم الانسان 600 الف كيلو متر


الجزء الوحيد من جسم الانسان الذي لايصله 

الدم هو قرنية العين



(2)

يتنفس الانسان 16 مرة في الدقيقه




(3) 

الأ ذ ن اليسرى أقو ى سماع من الأ ذ ن اليمنى 

بصفه عامه




(4)

يشرب الفرد الواحد في العام مقدار طنين من الماء




(5)

يتكون مخ الا نسان من 14 الف مليون خليه عصبيه




(6)

عدد كرات الد م الحمراء في جسم الانسان 25 

بليون كريه




(7)

يبلغ طول شرايين جسم الانسان 600 الف كيلو متر


http://www.almaoso3a.com/14899/21/6/غرائب+وعجائب+في+جسم+الإنسان.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*عضو من جسم الانسان لا يوجد بة اعصاب؟* 

الاظافر

http://www.almaoso3a.com/14835/21/6/عضو+من+جسم+الانسان+لا+يوجد+بة+اعصاب؟.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*الـــشـــرايــيــن الــتـــاجـــيـــــة Coronary Arteries* 

سُميت شرايين القلب بالشرايين التاجية Coronary Arteries لأنها تُطوق القلب كالتاج. يُغذي القلب شريانان تاجيان هما الشريان التاجي الأيمن Right Coronary Arteries و الشريان التاجي الأيسر Left Coronary Arteries . 
الشريان التاجي الأيمن و الشريان التاجي الأيسر يُشكلان دائرة شريانية Arterial Circle تقع في الأخدود الاُذيني البُطيني (التاجي) AtrioVentricular ( Coronary )  Groove للقلب و تُطوقه , و يتفرع من هذه الدائرة الشريانية عروة (حلقة) شريانية Arterial Loop تجري في الأخدود وسط (بين) البطينين الأمامي Anterior InterVentricular Groove و الأخدود وسط (بين)البطينين السُفلي Inferior InterVentricular Groove. 
الشريان الأبهر (الجزء الصاعد) Aortic Artery بعد منشأه من البطين الأيسر Left Ventricle يتورم ليُشكل 3 إنتفاخات تُسمى بالجيوب الأبهريية Aortic Sinuses , واحد أمامي Anterior و إثنان خلفي Posterior أيمن و أيسر.
الشريان التاجي الأيمن ينشأ من الجيب الأبهري الأمامي Anterior Aortic Sinus و الشريان التاجي الأيسر ينشأ من الجيب الأبهري الخلفي الأيسر Left Posterior Aortic Sinus. 



http://www.almaoso3a.com/14784/21/6/الـــشـــرايــيــن+الــتـــاجـــيـــــة+Coronary+Arteries.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

اللسان
























براعم التذوق:
هي الأعضاء الخاصة بعملية التذوق والتي توجد في اللسان والحنك الصلب، ويوجد في الإنسان 10.000 برعم تذوقي طول الواحدة 70 أنجستروم وعرضها حوالي 30 أنجستروم
 وهي تتكون من 3 أنواع من الخلايا:
1- خلايا التذوق .
2ـ خلايا مدعمة. 
3 ـ خلايا متدرجة

خلايا التذوق:
تحمل في نهايتها شعر وهو الخاص بعملية التذوق ويتصل هذا الشعر من الناحية الأخرى بأعصاب تصل إلى المخ.

أنواع الإحساس بالتذوق:

تذوق المادة الحلوة:
يحدث هذا في قمة اللسان وهي تحدث بسبب مركبات عضوية مثل السكر والكحول.

تذوق المادة المالحة:
يحدث هذا على جانبي اللسان من جهة الأمام، ومن المواد التي تحدث هذا الشعور: اليود.

تذوق المادة المرة:
يحدث هذا في نهاية اللسان والحنك ومن المواد التي تحدث مثل هذا التأثير الكوينين وأملاح الصفراء وأملاح الأمونيوم.

تذوق المادة الحامضة
يحدث هذا على جانبي اللسان والحنك ومن المواد التي تسبب مثل هذا الإحساس الأحماض وأملاحها.

العوامل التي تؤثر على عملية التذوق:

يوجد الكثير من العوامل التي تؤثر على عملية التذوق من أهمها:
ـ تركيز المادة المتذوقة.
ـ مساحة اللسان المتأثرة.
ـ تباين المواد المتذوقة واختلافها عن المواد التي قبلها مثل تناول السكر بعد مادة مالحة يزيد من عملية التذوق.
ـ درجة الحرارة تؤثر على عملية التذوق.
ـ عملية التأقلم مع المادة الممتصة.
ـ توجد كذلك عوامل شخصية.


http://www.almaoso3a.com/14767/21/6/اللسان.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

الجهاز العصبي
هو الجهاز الذي ينظم أوجه النشاط المتباين الذي تقوم به أعضاء الجسم  المختلفة ويتعاون في هذا المجال مع الجهاز الهرموني ويعتبر الجهاز العصبي  من أهم الأجهزة بالجسم وأكثرها تعقيداً.

يقسم الجهاز العصبي إلى ثلاثة أجزاء:




























1-الجهاز العصبي المركزي:
ويتألف من المخ وهو الدماغ والحبل الشوكي.

2 ـ الجهاز العصبي الطرفي:
ويقع خارج الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويتكون من الأعصاب الدماغية والأعصاب الشوكية  ويقوم هذا الجهاز بنقل الإشارات العصبية من أعضاء الحس وأعضاء الجسم الأخرى إلى الجهاز العصبي المركزي ومن الجهاز العصبي المركزي إلى أعضاء الحركة.

3 ـ الجهاز العصبي الذاتي:
ويرتبط هذا الجهاز بغدد الجسم المختلفة والعضلات اللاإرادية الموجودة بالأحشاء.

الخلية العصبية: 
تعتبر الخلية العصبية خلية متخصصة بلغت أعلى درجات التخصص.

 خصائص الخلية العصبية:
وللخلية العصبية خاصيتان أساسيتان هما:
1 ـ الاستثارة.           2 ـ التوصيل.

فالخلية العصبية قادرة على استقبال المؤثرات الحسية سواء من البيئة  الخارجية أو الداخلية ولها القدرة على توصيل الإشارات العصبية إلى أجزاء  الجسم المختلفة التي تستجيب لتلك المؤثرات وبذلك تعمل الخلية العصبية على  التنسيق والتكامل بين نشاطات الأعضاء المختلفة.

والخلية العصبية صغيرة الحجم جداً وتتكون من جسم الخلية وبروزات بروتوبلازمية تخرج من جسم الخلية تسمى  زوائد الخلية.ويحتوي جسم الخلية على نواة صغيرة بداخلها نوية أصغر ويحيط  بالنواة سائل السيتوبلازما الذي يحتوي على حبيبات دقيقة تسمى حبيبات نيسل  التي لا توجد إلا في الخلايا العصبية فقط وأيضاً يحتوي السيتوبلازما على  جهاز جولجي والميتوكوندريا

 الفعل الانعكاسي:
هو أبسط أنواع النشاط العصبي ويظهر هذا النشاط على شكل حركة أو إفراز وأساس  هذا الفعل الانعكاسي هو ما يسمى بالقوس الانعكاسية وأبسط مثال للفعل  الانعكاسي هو ما يحدث عندما تلمس اليد جسماً ساخناً حيث يلاحظ أن اليد  تتحرك بسرعة بعيداً عن الجسم.ويتكون القوس الانعكاسي من خمسة أجزاء وهي:
1- عضو الاستقبال مثل أحد أعضاء الحس.
2- خلية عصبية حسية.      
3 ـ خلية  عصبية رابطة.
4 ـ خلية عصبية حركية.    
5 ـ عضو استجابة مثل عضلة أو غدة


http://www.almaoso3a.com/14766/21/6/الجهاز+العصبي.html​


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

إذا كنت من هواة التصوير الشمسي ، فإنه يسهل عليك أن تفهم  الكيفية التي تعمل بها عيناك. فالعين تشبه آلة التصوير، إلا أنها تستطيع  تكييف نفسها بالتقاط أي نوع من الصور، ولا تكف عن الالتقاط ما دامت مفتوحة، والعين تكاد تكون مستديرة، اللهم إلا عند مقدمها حيث يوجد انتفاخ بسيط  وعرضها في الطفل حديث الولادة حوالي ثلاثة أرباع بوصة تزداد إلى بوصة في  الشخص البالغ، من هذا يتضح أن العين لا تنمو كثيراً مع نمو الجسم ولهذا  يبدو الأطفال ذوى عيون كبيرة جميلة، لأن الوجه يكبر كثيراً فيما بعد، في  حين تكاد العين لا تتغير في الحجم.والغلاف الخارجي لمقلة العين متين أبيض  اللون، إلا عند الانتفاخ الأمامي حيث يكون شفافاً وبذلك يسمح للضوء بالدخول إلى العين ويسمى هذا الانتفاخ الشفاف (بالقرنية) ووظيفتها الأساسية حماية  العين من الأضرار، ويوجد خلف القرنية قرص رفيع رقيق يسمى (القزحية) وهي  التي تكسب العين لونها. ولون الجانب الخلفي للقزحية أقحواني قاتم  دائماً.تُكون العدسة صورة لما تنظر إليه كما تفعل عدسة آلة التصوير. وتظهر  هذه الصورة في مؤخرة العين على غشاء رقيق يسمى (الشبكية) يحتوى على نهايات  أعصاب حساسة للضوء. وهذه النهايات على نوعين: نوع على شكل اسطواني يسمى (العيدان) وآخر على شكل قمعي يسمى (المخاريط). والعيدان أكثر حساسية في  الضوء الخافت ويعتقد العلماء أن المخاريط تمكننا من رؤية الألوان. وعن طريق العيدان والمخاريط، ترسل الصورة التي نراها عن طريق الأعصاب إلى المخ.وفي  مؤخرة العين بقعة لا نستطيع الرؤية بها على الإطلاق ، هي النقطة التي يدخل  فيها عصب إبصار العين وبه كل الألياف العصبية التي تنتشر في الشبكة وتسمى  هذه النقطة بالنقطة العمياء​ 
أنواع الخلايا في الشبكية:​ 
خلايا مخروطية:
وتكثر في مركز الشبكية المقابل لنافذة العين الأمامية بجوار العصب البصري.وتقل  الخلايا المخروطية حين الاتجاه إلى أطراف الشبكية ويستبدل بها الخلايا  العمودية والخلايا المخروطية هي المسؤولة عن عملية الإبصار في ضوء النهار  ولذلك تتوقف عليها حدة النظر وكذلك من وظيفة هذه الخلايا التمييز بين  الألوان.​ 
خلايا عمودية:
توجد في أطراف الشبكية وهي المسؤولة عن الرؤية في الضوء الضعيف وهي تحتاج إلى فيتامين (أ) لتقوم بهذه الوظيفة​ 
أمراض العين
التراكوما (الرمد الحبيبي):​​من أكثر أمراض العيون انتشاراً هو  مرض التراكوما ويعاني منه الملايين من البشر في جميع أنحاء  العالم.والتراكوما مرض مُعدٍ يصيب غشاء جفن العين والقرنية وهو مرض مزعج  يسبب تقرح الجفون ودخول الأهداب تحت الجفن، ويقلل من شفافية القرنية مما  يقلل من الضوء الذي يتخللها.وفي كثير من الأحيان تتطور التراكوما إلى مرض  مزمن مستديم يزداد سوءا على مر الأيام​ 
كيف تنتشر التراكوما:
سبب التراكوما فيروس صغير لا يرى حتى بالمجهر العادي.وتنتقل التراكوما من العيون المريضة إلى العيون السليمة باتباع  عادات تتنافى مع أصول النظافة مثال: دلك العين بأصابع متسخة واستعمال فوط  ومناديل استعملها الغير ويعتبر من مسببات المرض مسح العين بالأكمام ويعتبر  الذباب من أهم نواقل المرض حيث يقف على عين المريض فيلتحم الفيروس به ثم  يقف على عيون شخص سليم فينقل لها المرض​ 
رؤية الألوان وعمى الألوان:
إن رؤية الألوان هي قدرة الشبكية على التمييز بين الألوان المختلفة، وتعتمد العين على الخلايا المخروطية في التمييز بين هذه الألوان ومن ثم فإن الأشخاص الذين تحتوي عيونهم على عيب أو قصور في  وظيفة هذه الخلايا العامودية لديها عمى ألوان​ 
عيوب النظر:​ 
عيوب النظر مثل طول أو قصر النظر ليست  أمراضاً ولكنها عيوب في النظر فهي لا تحدث بسبب كائنات دقيقة ولكن تحدث في  الغالب نتيجة سوء استعمال العين.​ 
قصر النظر:
وفي هذه الحالة تتكون الصورة أمام الشبكية  ومن ثم تحدث الرؤية الواضحة فقط عندما يكون الجسم المرئي قريباً من العين. ويحدث قصر النظر بسبب اتساع العين وذلك ربما يكون نتيجة لزيادة ضغط العين  أو لزيادة قوة عدسات العين.ويتم علاج قصر النظر باستخدام عدسة محدبة .​ 
بُعد النظر:
وفى هذه الحالة تتكون الصورة خلف الشبكية ومن ثم لا يمكن رؤية الجسم بوضوح إلا إذا تم إبعاده عن العين بمسافة  كافية.وسبب بُعد النظر هو صغر حجم العين أو ضعف في عدسات العين.وإذا ما تم  إجبار العين على التكيف على رؤية الأجسام القريبة في هذه الحالة فإن الشخص  سيصاب بصداع مستمر، وتستريح العين فقط عند انغلاق الجفون.ويتم علاج بُعد  النظر عن طريق استعمال نظارة طبية عدساتها محدبة.​ 
الزغلله أو 
Astegmatism
وفي هذه الحالة تكون قوة قرنية العين ليست  متساوية في كل المحاور بعكس الشخص السليم ومن ثم تتجمع الأشعة الصادرة من  الجسم المرئي في عدة بؤر على شبكة العين.وهكذا لا يمكن لهذا الشخص رؤية  الخطوط العامودية بأنها عامودية في بعض الأحيان.ويتم علاج هذه الحالة  باستخدام نظارات طبية ذات عدسات أسطوانية.​


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

إن الأصوات التي نسمعها تمر في الهواء، وبأغشية وعظم وسائل. ولا تنتهي رحلة الأصوات بذلك بل لابد لها من أن تتحول إلى إشارات عصبية  تنقلها الأعصاب إلى المخ حتى يتعرف عليها ويفهمها ويعرف معناها.

فالأذنان  اللتان تراهما على جانبي رأسك هما صوانا الأذنين، ويوجد داخل صوان كل أذن  فتحة تؤدي إلى دهليز قصير يسمى قناة السمع الخارجية، وتتكون الأذن الخارجية من صوان الأذن وقناة السمع. وتمتد قناة السمع مسافة بوصة واحدة تقريباً  داخل الجمجمة، ولا تستطيع الامتداد أكثر من ذلك لأنها مسدودة من الداخل  بغشاء مرن هو طبلة الأذن فعندما تدخل الاهتزازات الصوتية في الأذن الخارجية تصل إلى غشاء طبلة الأذن فتحدث فيها اهتزازات مماثلة وفي الناحية الأخرى  من غشاء (طبلة الأذن) يوجد تجويف صغير يسمى الأذن المتوسطة، فيها نجد ثلاث  عظام دقيقة، تسمى بأسماء تصف شكل كل منها، هي: المطرقة ـ السندان ـ الركاب  وتتصل هذه العظام الدقيقة الثلاث بشكل معين يسمح لها بتوصيل الاهتزازات  الصوتية التي نسمعها فترى أن مقبض المطرقة مثبت في غشاء (طبلة) الأذن وبذلك يلتقط اهتزازاتها وينقلها إلى السندان الذي يوصلها إلى الركاب، وتسد قاعدة الركاب فتحة صغيرة توصل إلى الأذن الداخلية.عندما يهتز الركاب ـ تتسلل  الموجات الصوتية خلال سائل إلى ممر حلزوني المنحوت في العظام يسمى (القوقعة) إذ أنه يشبهها في الشكل. وتوجد بداخل القوقعة الخلايا العصبية  الخاصة بحاسة السمع. 
وفى الختام، تمرر هذه الخلايا الإشارات العصبية في  الأعصاب إلى مركز السمع في المخ.وفي الأذن الداخلية عضو آخر وظيفته  المحافظة على اتزان الجسم، يتركب من ثلاث قنوات صغيرة نصف هلالية الشكل  وكيسين صغيرين مملوء كل منهما بالسائل. وعند كل حركة من حركات الرأس يهتز  السائل في القنوات وبذلك تتنبه نهايات الأعصاب فيها. 

وبذلك تنشأ إشارات  عصبية تنقلها الأعصاب إلى المخ لتمكنه من إحداث تغييرات في توتر العضلات  تؤدي إلى المحافظة على توازن الجسم



http://www.almaoso3a.com/14764/21/6/الاذن.html

مش عم يطلع واضح الكلام بتصوير الموقع أسفة


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*المخ *
​*يكون المخ أكبر جزء فى الجهاز العصبى المركزى ويشغل حيزا كبيرا من الجمجمة ويبلغ وزن المخ عند الولادة 350 جم ولكن يزن فى الرجل  البالغ حوالى 1400 جم . ويقل وزنه قليلاً فى المرأة.

 تحيط بالمخ ثلاثة  أغشية وظيفتها الوقاية والتغذية وهى من الداخل إلى الخارج

الأم الحنونة
وهى غشاء رقيق جدا يغلف المخ مباشرة ويتخلل جميع تجاعيده وعن طريق هذا الغشاء تنتشر الأوعية الدموية فى المخ

الجمجمة العنكبوتية 
وهى تلى الأم الجافية إلى الداخل غشاء رقيق يفصل بينها وبين الأم الحنونة  ويسمى العنكبوتية ويفصل بين هذا الغشاء والأم الحنونة فراغ يسمى الفراغ تحت العنكبوتية ويملأ هذا الفراغ سائل يسمى السائل المخى الشوكى ويوجد هذا  السائل أيضا فى قناة الحبل الشوكى كما يملأ تجاويف المخ ويحمى هذا السائل  المخ من آثار الحركات العنيفة والصدمات المختلفة كما يساعد على المحافظة  على ضغط ثابت داخل تجويف صندوق المخ ...

الأم الجافية 
وهى عبارة عن غشاء سميك ليفى يبطن السطح الداخلى لعظام الجمجمة ويطلق على هذه الأغشية مجتمعة اسم الأغشية السحائية

يتألف المخ من القشرة المخية 
وهى تمثل الجزء الأكبر من المخ وتتركب من نصفين أيمن وأيسر يتوسطهما شق  طولى ويطلق على كل فص اسم نصف الكرة المخى ويتميز السطح الخارجى للقشرة  المخية بوجود عدد تعرجات وينقسم كل نصف كرة مخى إلى أربعة فصوص بواسطة شقوق غير عميقة وهذه الفصوص هى الأمامى والجدارى والصدغى والخلفى

 تقوم القشرة المخية بوظائف هامة ترتبط بالأمور التالية :
الإحساس الشعورى 
الحركات الارادية 
التعلم والذاكرة 
ويلاحظ أن كلا من هذه الوظائف يرتبط بمركز خاص يقع فى مكان محدد من القشرة  المخية فمركز الإبصار مثلا يقع فى الفص الخلفى للمخ بينما يوجد مركز السمع  فى الفص الصدغى ومركز الحركة فى الفص الجدارى ومركز الإحساس بالحرارة  واللمس والضغط فى الفص الأمامى . المخيخ يعتبر المخيخ أكبر جزء فى المخ بعد القشرة المخية ويوجد فى الجهة الخلفية للمخ أسفل الفص الخلفى للمخ ويحتوى  المخيخ على مادة بيضاء فى الداخل مكونة من ألياف عصبية ومادة رمادية فى  الخارج مكونة من أجسام الخلايا العصبية تسمى بقشرة المخيخ يؤدى المخيخ دورا هاما فى تنظيم الحركات الارادية وإذا أصيب الإنسان بورم فى المخيخ فإنه  يفقد توازنه ولا يستطيع القيام بحركات ارادية متزنة والمخيخ يحفظ توازن  الجسم بالتعاون مع الأذن وعضلات الجسم بالإضافة إلى أنه ينظم الحركات  الارادية ويعمل على التنسيق بينهما 
​
 

http://www.almaoso3a.com/14763/21/6/المخ+.html
http://www.almaoso3a.com/14763/21/6/المخ+.html#*


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*عالم الجرائيم وخطرها على الإنسااان* 

عالـــــم الجراثيـــــم 


كلنا يعلم أن الجراثيم هي التي تسبب معظم الأمراض
وربما يعلم البعض أن لتلك الجراثيم تقسيمات 
وتصنيفات مختلفة لكنها في النهاية
شيئ واحد 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟
في رحلتنا اليوم سنعلم أن كلمة جرثومة 
تحوي عالماً كاملاً وأفراداً متعددين
وشعوباً وقبائل ! أشكالهم مختلفة
ألوانهم
وظائفهم
بل وحتى وظائفهم ونواياهم !
رحلة سريعة مختصرة لهذا العالم
-----------
- القبيلة : البكتيريا
- صفاتها : يمكن رؤيتها بالمجهر فقط 
تعيش خارج الخلايا وتوجد في كل 
البيئات الطبيعية ( الماء والطعام والهواء)
- أثرها : تسبب التهاب الحلق (البكتيريا السبحية) 
وحالات عدوى المسالك البولية
- السلاح المضاد : المضادات الحيوية






صورة البكتيريا العنقودية










سميت بذلك لأنها تشبه عناقيد العنب
من الأمراض التي تسببها : التهاب الحلق والتهابات الجروح 

- القبيلة : الفيروسات
- صفاتها : حجمها أصغر من البكتيريا
يمكن رؤيتها بالمجهر فقط
تعيش داخل الخلايا وتنتشر عادة من خلال
الملامسة لشخص آخر
- أثرها : نزلة البرد ، الإنفلونزا ، الحصبة ، 
الإلتهاب الكبدي ، الإيدز
- السلاح المضاد : مضادات الفيروسات







صورة الفايروس المسبب لمرض
نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الإيدز)
يستطيع هذا الفايروس الهرب من 
مناعة جسم الإنسان ومن تأثر الأدوية
بتغيير حمضه النووي إلى مالانهاية ! 

- القبيلة : الفطريات
- صفاتها : يمكن رؤيتها بالمجهر فقط 
حجمها أكبر من البكتيريا ، تعيش خارج الخلايا
- أثرها : الإلتهاب المهبلي الفطري ، الهيستوبلازما
- السلاح المضاد : مضادات الفطريات







صورة فطر الكانديدا
غالبا يسبب المرض لذوي المناعة المنخفضة 

- القبيلة : الكلاميديا
- صفاتها : حجمها تقريبا بنفس الحجم الدقيق 
للفيروسات ، تعيش داخل الخلايا ، لها بعض 
الصفات التي تشبه الباكتيريا
- أثرها : التهابات الحوض (بالجهاز التناسلي) 
الإلتهاب الرئوي
- السلاح المضاد : المضادات الحيوية







صورة للكلاميديا
غالبا ماتكون سببا للأمراض الجنسية
المعدية (في دول الغرب) 

- القبيلة : الميكوبلازما
- صفاتها : حجمها بنفس حجم الفيروسات تقريبا
تعيش خارج الخلايا
- أثرها : الإلتهاب الرئوي
- السلاح المضاد : المضادات الحيوية







تسبب إلتهابات رؤية غير معتادة بحيث 
لا تتناسب بساطة الأعراض مع
خطورة التدمير الذي تقوم به
------------------------------------
- القبيلة : الريكتسيا
- صفاتها : حجمها اصغر من البكتيريا 
وأكبر من الفيروسات
تعيش داخل الخلايا ( بعكس أغلب البكتيريا )
- أثرها : حمى جبال روكي المبقعة ، التيفوس
- السلاح المضاد : المضادات الحيوية







صورة للباكتيريا التي يتسبب حمى جبال روكي المبقعة
غالبا تنتقل عن طريق حشرة القراد
-----------------------------------
- القبيلة : الديدان
- صفاتها : حجمها يتراوح بين الحجم الصغير
إلى الحجم الكبير جداً , تحدث العدوى 
بالملاسة بالتربة الملوثة أو الحيوانات أو الناس
تعد مشكلة صحية في الدول النامية الفقيرة
- أثرها : الديدان الخطافية، الفيلاريا – مرض الفيل - , البلهارسيا
- السلاح المضاد : طاردات الديدان الطفيلية







صورة لدودة الـ Echinococus granulosus 
تسبب حويصلات في الرئة والكبد وفي أجزاء 
متفرقة من الجسم ولو انفجرت هذه الحويصلات
فإنها قد تؤدي إلى صدمة تحسسية
------------------------
- القبيلة : الحيوانات الأولية(الأوليات)
- صفاتها : يمكن رؤيتها بالمجهر فقط ، حيوانات
وحيدة الخلية ، تعد أساساً مشكلة صحية في الدول الفقيرة
- أثرها : الملاريا ، الجيارديا
- السلاح المضاد : مضادات الحيوانات الأولية







صورة لكرية دمة حمراء وقد انفجرت وخرجت
منها الخلايا المسببة للملاريا
تكمل الملاريا دورة حياتها غالبا داخل كريات الدم 
الحمراء مما يؤدي إلى انفجارها
وتنتقل عن طريق البعوض 

- القبيلة : البريونات
- صفاتها : هي قطع دقيقة من البروتين 
لا تحتوي على أية أحماض نووية 
(بعكس القبائل الأخرى) ، وتنقل العدوى
عن طريق التغذي بالحيوانات المصابة بالعدوى
(خاصة مخاخها) ، والبريونات يمكن أن تجعل
البروتينات ذات الشكل التكويني الطبيعي تصير 
مشوهة التكوين مما يؤدي إلى تدمير خلايا الدماغ
- أثرها : مرض كروتزوفيلت - جاكوب ( له صلة بمرض جنون البقر )
مرض الكورو
- السلاح المضاد : لايوجد !









--------------------...

http://www.almaoso3a.com/14483/21/6/عالم+الجرائيم+وخطرها+على+الإنسااان.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

الكوليسترول المرتفع Elevated Cholesterol





*إن ارتفاع الكولستيرول يعني أن لديك كوليسترول في دمائك أكثر مما يحتاجه جسدك. والكولستيرول هو واحد من مجموعة من الدهون (الليبيدات Lipids) التي تعمل إما كمادة  لبناء الخلايا وإما ‏كمصدر طاقة للجسم. ويمكن أن يقوم كبدك بتصنيع معظم احتياجات  جسمك من الكولستيرول. 

‏وعندما تتناول الأطعمة المحتوية على الكولستيرول مثل اللحوم الحمراء، فإن  الكولستيرول الزائد يكون ترسبات على جدر الشرايين (وهو التصلب العصيدي atherosclerosis). وما ينتج عن ذلك من ضيق وتصلب للشرايين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى حدوث  الذبحة والنوبة القلبية والسكتة المخية. 

‏وعندما يتحدث الناس عن ‏الكولستيرول المرتفع، فإنهم في العادة يقصدون الكولستيرول  الإجمالي في الدم. ومع ذلك فإن الكولستيرول يسري مع تيار الدم في شكل دقائق متفاوتة  الأحجام تعرف بالبروتينات الدهنية. 

‏وارتفاع مستويات البروتين الدهني ‏منخفض الكثافة LDL وهو يسمى أيضا ‏الكولستيرول  السيئ يزيد تصلب الشرايين تدهورا . بينما ارتفاع مستويات ‏البروتين الدهني مرتفع  الكثافة HDL الذي يسمى أيضا الكولستيرول الجيد، يحميك من تصلب الشرايين. وهذا يرجع  إلى أن الـ HDL يزيل الكولستيرول من بطانة الشرايين. 

‏الأشخاص الذين هم في منتصف أعمارهم ويعيشون حياة خاملة يكونون معرضين بأعلى درجة  لارتفاع الكولستيرول في دمائهم.
ويصاب الرجال بارتفاع الكولستيرول في وقت مبكر عن النساء لأن الإستروجين الأنثوي  يخفض مستويات الكولستيرول في النساء قبل سن اليأس من المحيض. 
‏ولكن بعد سن اليأس هذا ترتفع مستويات الكولستيرول في دماء النساء اللاتي لا  يتناولن الإستروجين من خلال العلاج التعويضي الهرموني 

الأعراض

‏إن ارتفاع مستوى الكولستيرول في حد ذاته لا يسبب أية أعراض رغم أن الارتفاع الشديد  في مستواه يسبب تكون رقع دهنية تسمى البقع الصفراء على الجلد أو على طول الغشاء  المغلف لأحد الأوتار العضلية، مثل وتر أخيل. وعندما يؤدي ارتفاع الكولستيرول إلى  حدوث التصلب العصيدي (أو تصلب الشرايين) فإن التصلب العصيدي للشرايين يمكن أن يسبب  الأعراض. 
‏
خيارات العلاج 

‏إن معظم المصابين بارتفاع الكولستيرول يتم تشخيصهم عندما يجري لهم طبيبهم اختبارا  للكولستيرول كجزء من فحص روتيني. فإذا كنت مصابا بارتفاع الكولستيرول، فسوف تحتاج  أن يجرى لك هذا الاختبار بتكرار أكثر. 

‏وإذا كنت تدخن، فأطلب العون من طبيبك لمساعدتك على الإقلاع عن التدخين. فأخطار  التدخين تكون أشد إذا كان الكولستيرول لدمك مرتفعا . 
‏وان ممارسة الرياضة لمدة لا تقل عن . 3 ‏دقيقة يوميا بمعدل ثلاث مرات على الأقل  أسبوعيا يمكن أن يرفع مستويات HDL في دمك. فإذا لم يتمكن كل من النظام الغذائي  وممارسة الرياضة من تحقيق خفض كاف للكولستيرول، فقد يصف لك الطبيب بعض العقاقير،  خاصة ‏إذا كان لديك عوامل خطورة أخرى لتصلب الشرايين. 
‏
العقاقير المستخدمة لخفض ‏الكولستيرول

‏إذا كان لديك تاريخ لمرض الشرايين التاجية (مثل الذبحة أو نوبة قلبية سابقة) أو  كانت لديك عوامل خطورة كثيرة يمكن أن تسبب مرض الشرايين التاجية، فقد ينصحك طبيبك  بتناول العقاقير المخفضة للكولستيرول بالإضافة إلى إجراء تغييرات في نمط الحياة.
‏وبعض الأطباء يصفون العقاقير المخفضة للكولستيرول للأشخاص الذين لديهم درجة خطورة  متوسطة فقط. وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الخفض القوي لمستويات الكولستيرول يمكن أن يطيل  توقعات الحياة للأشخاص الذين لديهم درجة خطورة عالية أو المصابين فعلا بمرض  الشرايين التاجية ، حتى لو كانت مستويات الكولستيرول لديهم فى المدى الطبيعي.

‏وسوف يحاول طبيبك أن يخفض ‏مستوى LDL في دمك إلى أقل من 100 مجم لكل ديسيلتر (أي  لكل 100 ‏سم 3 ‏) وثمة أنواع عديدة من الأدوية التي تستخدم لخفض الكولستيرول مثل  الاستاتينات STATINS ، النيساسن NIACIN ، الراتنجات الرابطة للأحماض الصفراوية BILE  ACID-BINDING RESINS ، و جيمفيبروزيل GEMFIBROZIL .

معلومة :

LDL : Low-density Lipoprotein الكوليسترول الضار
HDL : High-density Lipoprotein الكوليسترول المفيد*



http://www.almaoso3a.com/13925/21/6/الكوليسترول+المرتفع.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*وظائف الدم *



*1. الوظيفة التنفسية

يقوم الدم بنقل الأوكسجين من أعضاء التنفس ( الرئتين ) إلى الأنسجة بواسطة هيموجلوبين الكريات الحمراء ، و نقل ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الانسجة الى الرئتين لطرحها خارج الجسم .

2. الوظيفة الغذائية Nutritive

يقوم الدم بنقل و توزيع المواد الغذائية من الجهاز الهضمي إلى جميع أنحاء أنسجة الجسم .

3. الوظيفة الإخراجية ( الطرح ) Excretory

يقوم الدم بنقل المواد الإخراجية لطرحها خارج الجسم مثل نقل ثاني أكسيد الكربون الى الرئتين و البولة Urea إلى الكليتين .

4. تنظيم حرارة الجسم Regulation of body temperature

يساعد الدم في تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم حيث يقوم بتوزيع الحرارة على أجزاء الجسم المختلفة .

5. تنظيم الاستقلاب Regulation of ****bolism

حيث يقوم الدم بنقل و حمل الانزيمات من أماكن تصنيعها إلى بقية أعضاء الجسم و ذلك من اجل عمليات البناء و الهدم ( الاستقلاب ) .

6. الحماية Defence

و يتم ذلك بوساطة كريات الدم البيضاء بسبب قدرتها على التهام الميكروبات و بالتالي حماية الجسم من الامراض . كما يوجد في الدم الأجسام المضادة Antibodies التي تحمي الجسم من العدوى الجرثومية .

7. تنظيم إفراز الهرمونات و حملها
Carriage and regulation of hormone secretion

حيث يقوم بتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات من غددها ( عن طريق التغذية الارجاعية السالبة ) و يحافظ على نسبتها بشكل متوازن في الدم كما و يقوم الدم بنقل هذه الهرمونات إلى أماكن عملها .

8. توازن الماء Water balance

حيث يقوم الدم بالمحافظة على كمية الماء الموجودة في الجسم و ذلك عن طريق إخراج الماء الزائد عبر الكليتين و الجلد .

9. تجلط الدم Blood coagulation

حيث يتم وقف النزيف الناتج عن إصابة الأوعية الدموية عن طريق التجلط بواسطة الفيبرينوجين الموجود في البلازما .
*

http://www.almaoso3a.com/13924/21/6/وظائف+الدم.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*الخفقان السريع Tachycardia
نصائح لتهدئة ضربات القلب المتسارعة *







*إن هذه الحالة تأتي فجأة ، وأنت لا تعي شيئا عن حالة قلبك وفجأة تصاب بالخفقان السريع ! ويزداد عدد النبضات من 72 ‏نبضة في الدقيقة إلى 120-180-200 ‏نبضة في ثوان ، وربما يزداد التنفس أيضا ، وتصاب بحالة من الغثيان مع الذعر ، وتبدأ في العرق . 

‏يقول الطبيب : إنك مصاب بالخفقان السريع ، وبالتحديد ، إنك مصاب بتسارع القلب الانتيابي ، ولا شك أنه بمجرد إصابتك بهذه الحالة لأول مرة قمت بعمل فحص كامل ، قمت أنت وطبيبك باستبعاد إصابتك بسرعة البطين ( وهو نوع من سرعة ضربات القلب يهدد الحياة ) وكل أمراض القلب العضوية مثل اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية والقصور الرئوي ، . . . إلخ . وهذا جعلك تشعر بالطمأنينة .

‏إلا أنه ، غالباً ما يخرج الأذين - وهو غرفة في القلب تستقبل الدم من الأوردة وتضخه إلى داخل البطينات - عن السيطرة قليلا ، إن الأذين له إيقاع منتظم ، ولكن هذا الإيقاع يمكن أن يكون أسرع من الطبيعي بثلاثة أضعاف .
اعلم أن الخفقان السريع يشير إلى تزايد ضربات القلب أسرع من 100 نبضة في الدقيقة . 
‏
توجد طرق وسبل لتخفيض سرعة ضربات القلب ، وفيما يلي سوف تجد أساليب تساعدك على التغلب على النوبات ، بالإضافة إلى نصائح بشأن أسلوب الحياة لأجل الوقاية من النوبات :

‏عليك بالهدوء :

انظر إلى هذه الحالة على أنها إشارة حمراء تومض وتقول : توقف عما تعمل ، استرح وحاول أن تهدأ . إن الراحة هي أفضل وسيلة لوقف أي نوبة .

مناورة العصب الحائر عن طريق أخذ نفس عميق :

إن الأعصاب السمبثاوية والأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية هي التي تنظم سرعة ضربات القلب وقوة انقباضه ( وتعرف بالعصب الحائر ) عندما يدق القلب ، تكون الشبكة السمبثاوية هي المسيطرة ( وهو الجهاز الذي يطلب من الجسم أساسا أن يسرع ) ، وما يجب أن تفعله هو أن تحول السيطرة إلى شبكة الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية الأكثر هدوءاً ، فإذا أثرت العصب الحائر فإنك تبدأ عملية كيميائية تسرع من ضربات القلب بنفس الطريقة التي تدوس بها على فرامل السيارة فتؤثر على سرعتها . 
‏ثمة طريقة لكي تقوم بهذا وهي أن تأخذ نفسا عميقاً .

‏حاول أن تصل إلى الشريان السباتي عن طريق تدليكه:

الصحيح إن تدليك الشريان السباتي الصحيح يعد طريقة أخرى لمناورة العصب الحائر . تأكد من أن الطبيب قد يبين لك الموضع الصحيح ودرجة الضغط الصحيحة .
إنك لابد أن تدلك الشريان عند التقائه في العنق ، تحت الفك بعيدا قدر الإمكان . 

استدع رد فعل الجسم للغوص عن طريق غمر الوجه في ماء مثلج:

عندما تغوص الثديات البحرية في أبرد المناطق المائية ، يتباطىء، معدل ضربات القلب تلقائيا ، وهذه طريقة طبيعية للحفاظ على مخ وقلب الحيوان ، ويمكن أن تستدعى رد فعل جسمك للغوص في ماء بارد وذلك بأن تملأ حوضا بالماء المثلج وتغمر وجهك فيه لمدة ثانية أو ثانيتين .

‏توقف عن تناول القهوة والكولا والشاي والشيكولاتة وحبوب التخسيس أو المنبهات في أي شكل :

إن الإفراط في تناول المنبهات يمكن أن يعرضك لخطر الإصابة بسرعة ضربات القلب الأذيني الانتيابي .

‏احرص على رعاية ما تحت المهاد عن طريق الغذاء المناسب والتمارين :

إن ما يحدث في داخل رأسك - أي ما تحت المهاد بالتحديد - يحكم القلب - وهذا هو السبب في أهمية إعطاء الاهتمام الضروري لهذا الجزء من المخ ، من خلال الغذاء الناسب والتمارين لتحافظ على الاستقرار والسيطرة على الجهاز العصبي المستقبل .
‏إن الجهاز العصبي المستقبل ينقسم لجهازين فرعيين : الجهاز العصبى المستقبل السمبثاوى ، الذي يسرع كل شيء في الجسم إلا الهضم ، والجهاز العصبى الباراسمبثاوى .
‏إن التوتر وسوء التغذية والملوثات يمكن أن تجعل ما تحت المهاد يفقد سيطرته على الجهاز العصبي المستقل ويسمح للجهاز أن يسرع أو ما يطلق عليه زيادة حمل الجهاز السمبثاوى المستقبل . 
‏يمكنك أن تساعد ما تحت المهاد في الحفاظ على السيطرة .

‏تناول وجبات غذائية صحية ومنتظمة وقلل من الحلوى :

إذا أهملت بعض الوجبات ثم ملأت المعدة بالحلوى أو المشروبات الغازية ، فإن إنزيمات البنكرياس سوف تزداد لكي تهتم بكمية السكر الكبيرة التي تناولتها ، ثم يزداد الإنسولين عن المعدل الطبيعي وتصاب بنقص السكر ، وتبدأ غدد الأدرينالين في إفراز الأدرينالين لحشد وتحريك مخازن الجليكوجين في الكبد ثم يسبب الأدرينالين زيادة مفاجئة في معدل ضربات القلب والشعور بالذعر .

‏عليك أن تكيف جدول الوجبات طبقا لعملية الأيض

إنه يجب على الأشخاص الذين لديهم أيض سريع أن يتناولوا أطعمة غنية بالبروتين . إن الأطعمة البروتينية تستغرق وقتا أطول ليتم هضمها وتساعد على منع انخفاض سكر الدم ، فعندما ينخفض سكر الدم ، فإن ذلك يتسبب في حدوث العملية التي ناقشناها سابقا.

‏عليك بالهدوء

لوحظ وجود علاقة بين الأفراد الذين يتميزون بطلب الكمال والذين يبغون العلو ومعتادي النجاح وسرعة ضربات القلب الأذيني الانتيابي . وعموما ، هؤلاء هم الأشخاص الذين يصابون بالصداع النصفي ، وبالنسبة لمثل هؤلاء ، فإن آليات القلب تصبح مبالغا فيها كثيرا ، يوجد إفراط من مزمن في إفراز الأدرينالين ، عندما يتعرض الأشخاص لضغط عصبي هائل يحدث تقدم مفاجيء للخفقان السريع ويختفي انتظام إيقاعها .

‏كيف يتم التعويض ؟ 
عليك بأن تتبع برنامج الاسترخاء التقدمي وممارسة الاسترخاء الحيوي أو تتعلم كيف تتصور الصفاء والهدوء والسكون والأمن. 

‏تناول نصيبك العادل من الماغنسيوم

إن الماغنسيوم يقي الخلايا ، وبالنسبة لخلايا عضلة القلب فإن الماغنسيوم يساعد على موازنة مفعول الكالسيوم . ‏فعندما يدخل الكالسيوم إلى الخلايا ، فإنه يحفز الانقباضات العضلية داخل الخلية نفسها ، ويعد الماغنسيوم ضروريا للإنزيمات التي تضخ الكالسيوم خارج الخلية ، فهو يسبب الانقباض والاسترخاء في إيقاع منتظم ، كما أنه يجعل القلب أقل عرضة للإصابة بالاضطراب ، والماغنسيوم يوجد في أطعمة مثل فول الصويا والمكسرات والبسلة والنخالة .

‏احرص على ارتفاع مستوى البوتاسيوم

إن البوتاسيوم يعتبر أحد المعادن التي تساعد على إبطاء سرعة ضربات القلب واضطراب ألياف ‏العضلة ، ويوجد هذا المعدن في بعض الفواكه والخضروات ، ولذلك فإن الحصول علي نسبة كافية منه لا يعد أمراً صعباً . ‏ولكن يمكنك أن تستنفذه إذا كان غذاؤك غنياً بالصوديوم ، أو إذا كنت تتناول مدرات البول أو تفرط في استخدام ألملينات.

‏مارس التمرينات الرياضية

يمكنك أن تتحسن كثيراً بممارسة الرياضة ، عندما تقوم بعمل التمارين التي ترفع من معدل نبضات القلب ، ثم يعود القلب ليبطئ من معدل نبضاته .
إن الأشخاص الذين لا يمارسون الرياضة يكون معدل ضربات القلب لديهم حوالي 80 ، وعندما يبدءون في ممارسة بعض التمارين الخفيفة يرتفع معدل نبضات القلب حتى يصل إلى 160 ، 170 ، ثم بعد فترة قصيرة من التمارين ، يمكن أن ينزل معدل النبضات إلى 60 ‏و 65 . 

‏إن التمارين الرياضية تجعلك تقاوم انطلاق الأدرينالين الزائد .
وكأنك تخرج عدوانيتك بطريقة صحيحة ، لأنك تستخدم انطلاق الأدرينالين كجزء من العمل الطبيعي . *




http://www.almaoso3a.com/13923/21/6/الخفقان+السريع.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*الدورة الدموية Blood Circulation *







*تحدث العالم العربي ابن النفيس ( 1210-1280) للمرة الأولى عن الدورة الدموية الصغرى وقصد بها دورة الدم بين القلب والرئتين .
وبعد ذلك بحوالي أربعة قرون جاء العالم البريطاني عام 1678 "وليام هارفيري" ليتحدث بشكل مفصل عن الدورة الكبرى وعنى بها دورة الدم بين القلب وبقية أعضاء الجسم .

يقوم الدم بجولة مكوكية في جسم الإنسان، ليبلغ كل خلية منه، يحمل إليها الأوكسجين والغذاء أي الحياة، ويحمل منها نفاياتها، التي تفرزها وتتخلص منها خلال عملها. وعلى رأس هذه النفايات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون، الذي يتخلص منه الدم بدوره خلال عملية تنقية وتنظيف تتم في الرئتين .

ويمر الدم خلال جولاته هذه في أوعية دموية مختلفة السعة والحجم والتركيب . 

تسمى الأوعية التي تحمل الدم من القلب إلى سائر أعضاء الجسم بـ الشرايين، بينما تسمى الأوعية التي تنقل الدم من أعضاء الجسم إلى القلب بـ الأوردة 

وللإنسان دورتان : دورة دموية أو جهاز الدوران وأخرى ليمفاوية . 

وينقسم جهاز الدوران أو الجهاز الدوري الدموي إلى ثلاثة أجزاء تعمل جميعها في الوقت نفسه :

1- الدورة الرئوية أو الدورة الصغرى
2- الدورة العامة أو الدورة الكبرى 
3- الدورة البابية

فالدورة الصغرى أو الدورة الرئوية تنقل الدم الأزرق إلى الرئتين حيث يتخلص من غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون ويتزود بالأوكسجين. ويعود هذا الدم احمر اللون ومحملا بأوكسجين إلى القلب .

وتقوم الدورة العامة بنقل الدم النقي الأحمر هذا إلى الأنسجة.
وفي الشعيرات النسيجية يترك الدم ما يحمله من أوكسجين ويتسلم ثاني أوكسيد الكربون والفضلات، ليوصلها إلى القلب ومنه إلى الرئتين عن طريق الدورة الصغرى، حيث يستبدل الأوكسجين بثاني أوكسيد الكربون .

أما الدورة البابية ( PORTAL- CIRCULATION ) فهي الدورة الدموية إلى الكبد، حيث ينتقل الدم الوارد من الطحال والبنكرياس والمعدة والأمعاء، فيقوم الكبد بتحويل الجلوكوز الموجود في الدم إلى جليكوجين ويحتفظ به كاحتياطي، فيخرج منه في حالة احتياج الجسم إليه، كما انه يحول الفضلات المتخلفة عن الايض الخلوي البروتيدي إلى حامض البولينا، كي تقوم الكليتان بإفرازها مع البول .

ويحتل القلب المركز الرئيسي في الدورة الدموية . فهو المرجع الأول والأخير وهو المضخة التي تستقبل الدم وتدفعه إلى الأوعية بحركة دائمة لا تنتهي إلا مع انتهاء الحياة .

ينطلق الدم من القلب وتحديدا من الجزء الأيمن منه أي من البطين الأيمن , عبر الشريان الرئوي pulmonary artery حاملا الدم المشبع بثاني أوكسيد الكربون إلى الرئتين فيتفرع إلى فرعين رئيسيين أيمن وأيسر.
ويتفرع هذان بدورهما إلى فروع يصل كل واحد منها إلى فص معيّن من الرئة.
ويستمر التفرع مثل أغصان الشجرة حتى تتحول إلي شبكة كبيرة تتجانس مع أنساخ الرئة (حويصلات الرئة) Alveoles حيث تتم عملية التنقية وتبادل الغازات.
فيعطي الدم ما يحمله من فائض ثاني أوكسيد الكربون ويأخذ ما يحتاجه من أوكسجين ويعود عبر الأوردة التي تتشكل بطريقة عكسية لتفرّع الشرايين، حتى تأخذ شكلها النهائي وتؤلف أربع أوردة رئوية تحمل الدم المشبع بالأوكسجين إلى القلب وتحديدا الأذين الأيسر .

وتسمى هذه العملية كلها الدورة الدموية الصغيرة أو الصغرى . 

بماذا تختلف الدورة الصغرى عن الكبرى ؟

هي تختلف عن الكبرى أساسا بأن الشرايين فيها تحمل الدم الأزرق أي الدم الحامل لثاني أوكسيد الكربون بينما تحمل الأوردة فيها الدم الأحمر أي المنقى الحالم للأوكسجين، أما في الدورة الكبرى فان الشرايين هي التي تحمل الدم الأحمر بينما تحمل الأوردة الدم الأزرق.

ينطلق الدم خلال الدورة الكبرى من البطين الأيسر عبر الشريان الابهر إلى مختلف أنحاء الجسم حيث تتفرع عن هذا الشريان شرايين متعددة تختلف أسماؤها باختلاف الأعضاء التي تصل إليها وتستمر بالتفرع حتى تصل فروعها الصغيرة إلى كل خلية في الجسم .

يصل الدم إذاً، إلى أعضاء الجسم كلها محمّلاً بالأوكسجين ويعود حاملا ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وغيره من النفايات ليتجمع عبر الأوردة التي تتشكل بنفس الطريقة التي رأيناها في الدورة الصغرى, وتحمله إلى القلب عبر وريدين رئيسيين يسميان الوريدان الأجوفان veines caves، أحدهما الوريد الأجوف السفلي vena cava inferior، يتجمع فيه الدم من الأطراف السفلى ليحمله إلى الأذين الأيمن في القلب، بينما يتجمع الدم من الأطراف العليا بواسطة الوريد الأجوف العلوي vena cava superior ليصب بدوره أيضا في أذين القلب الأيمن .
ومن هناك ينطلق إلى البطين الأيمن، حيث يضخه هذا عبر الشريان الرئوي إلى الرئتين لتبدأ الدورة الصغرى من جديد.

ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن الدم يخضع خلال دورته الكبرى إلى عملية تنقية تتم في الكليتين، حيث يتحرر الدم من بعض المواد التي تفرز مع البول خلال عملية معقدة من الامتصاص والإفراز.

كما يخضع أيضا إلى عملية تنقية أخرى تتم في الكبد من خلال دورة رديفة تشكل جزءاً من الدورة الكبرى، وتتم عبر الوريد البابي ( portal vein) الذي ينتقل بواسطته الدم الآتي من الأمعاء وأعضاء البطن الأخرى والذي يحمل أيضا الأغذية المكتسبة من الأطعمة والتي تمر بالكبد حيث يتم استقبالها. فالكبد كما نعرف هو المعمل الكيميائي في الجسم .

إن الدورتين الدمويتين مفصولتان تماما عن بعضهما إلا في بعض الأمراض التي يبقى فيه فتحة أو أكثر بين جدار الأذين أو البطين الأيمن تصلهما بشبيهيهما الأيسرين.

وبعض هذه الأمراض الولادية تؤدي إلى الزرقة ، وتبقى أحيانا الوصلة بين الشريان الرئوي والشريان الاربهر، التي تسمى القناة الشريانية, سالكة مما يقود أيضاً إلى امتزاج الدم الأزرق بالدم الأحمر. *


http://www.almaoso3a.com/13922/21/6/الدورة+الدموية.html
http://www.almaoso3a.com/13922/21/6/الدورة+الدموية.html#


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*القلب The heart*


*القلب هو عبارة عن عضلة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد الكبيرة تعمل مثل مضخة تضخ الدم في الشرايين ومنه إلى أنحاء الجسم الأخرى كما أنها تستقبل الدم العائد من الأوردة، وشكل القلب كحبة الأجاص المقلوبة يتمركز في الصدر مائلاً قليلاً نحو اليسار ويوجد في القلب أربع حجرات اثنتان علويتان وتدعى الأذينان واثنتان سفليتان وتدعى البطينان وهي ذات جدار سميكة العضلة، كما أن القلب ينبض 60-80 نبضة في الدقيقة، والنبضات عبارة عن التقلص والاسترخاء لعضلة القلب ليتم ضخ حوالي 3-5 لتر من الدم في الدقيقة الواحدة، وتتغذى عضلة القلب من الأوعية الدموية المحاطة بها وأي انسداد بها يؤدي إلى الموت. *


*اجزاء القلب*



 ​ 
 ..................................................................................









http://www.almaoso3a.com/13921/21/6/القلب.html


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*العظم*

*العظم* ويسمى النسيج العظمي : يشكل الدعامة الهيكلية الداخلية لجسم الإنسان.
*العظم* في الجسم البشري يضم نوعان اثنان من أنواع النسيج العظمي: المكتنز والإسفنجي. تشير الأسماء ضمنا إلى أن الإثنان من أنواع تختلف في الكثافة، أَو مقدار اكتظاظ النسيج داخل العظم. هناك ثلاثة من أنواع الخلايا التي تساهم في عملية نمو العظم. أوستيوبلاستس Osteoblasts وهي خلايا إنتاج العظم, أوستيوكلاستس osteoclasts وهي خلايا ماصة أَو محطمة للعظم، وأوستوسايتس osteocytes وهي خلايا عظمية بالغة. التوازن بين الأوستيوبلاستس والأوستيوكلاستس يحافظ على النسيج العظمي.

*وظيفة العظم*

العظام الطويلة تكون متصلة بالعضلات الهيكلية بلأوتار. ترتيط العظام بعضها ببعض بواسطة المفاصل والتي ترتبط بلأربطة. يوجد نخاع العظم الاحمر في المادة الخلوية للعظم الاسفنجي، مما يسمح للعظم من إنتاج خلايا الدم الحمر. وأيضاً يوجد نخاع العظم في ساق العظام، ويقوم بتوليد خلايا الدم البيضاء.

* أمراض العظام*

كسر العظم من الإصابات الشائعة التي تصيب العظم. تُشفى العظام بطريقة طبيعية، لكن إذا لم يُراقب العظم أثناء مرحلة الشفاء، سينتج خلل في نموالعظم مرة ثانية.
هناك امراض أخرى كهشاشة العظام وسرطان العظام، وتصاب المفاصل بمرض المفاصل.

* تركيب العظم*





تركيب العظم


ان العظم هو صلب نسبياً وخفيف، وتدخل مواد عديدة في تركيبه، حيث يتكون وبشكل رئيسي من فوسفات الكالسيوم.
يكون العظم على نوعين : صلب " مضغوط" وأسفنجي. تتكون قشرة العظم من العظم الصلب. العظم المُكون للقشرة يشكل 80% من كتلة العظم الكلية للهيكل العظمي في الإنسان البالغ. بسبب كثافة القشرة العالية تُعد نسبتها 10% من مساحة الجسم السطحية. اما العظم الاسفنجي فيحتل مساحة سطحية كبيرة أكثر بعشرة مرات من العظم المكون للقشرة، ويشكل 20% من المساحة السطحية لجسم الإنسان.

* العظم الكثيف*

العظم الكثيف يشمل osteons مكتظة بشدة أَو أنظمة haversian. الosteon تشمل قناة وسطى تدعى قناة osteonic أو قناة(haversian)، والتي تكون محاطة بحلقات مركزية (lamellae) من الهيكل الشبكي. تقع الخلايا العظمية (أوستوكيتس) بين حلقات الهيكل، في فراغات تدعى الفجوات (lacunae). تتفرع قنوات صغيرة (canaliculi) من الفجوات إلى قناة osteonic لإنشاء الممرّات خلال الهيكل الصلب. في العظم الكثيف، تكتظ أنظمة haversian باحكام مشكلة ما يبدو كالكتلة الصلبة. تحتوي قنوات osteonic على الأوعية الدموية والتي تسير بصورة متوازية مع محور العظم الطويل. هذه الأوعية الدموية ترتبط، عن طريق قنوات ثاقبة عرضية، بالشراين على سطح العظم.

* العظم الإسفنجي*




العظم في كتاب تشريح غراي"بحاجة للترجمة على فوتوشوب"


العظم الإسفنجي، (Cancellous)، أخف وأقل كثافة من العظم الكثيف. العظم الإسفنجي يشمل صفائح (trabeculae) ودعامات من العظم مجاورة للتجاويف متناثرة صغيرة تي تحتوي نخاع العظم الأحمر. تتصل canaliculi مع التجاويف المجاورة، بدلا من قناة haversian المركزية، للحصول على حاجتها من الدم. قد يبدو بأن trabeculae مرتبة بطريقة عشوائية، لكنها منظمة لإعطاء أقصى صلابة بصورة مشابهة للشيّالات التي تستعمل لدعم البناء. يتبع trabeculae العظم الإسفنجي خطوط الإجهاد ويمكن أن يعاد ترتيبها إذا تغير إتجاه الإجهاد.

* تطور ونمو العظم*

المصطلحين osteogenesis والتعظّم (ossification) يستعملان في أغلب الأحيان بشكل مرادف للإشارة إلى عملية التشكيل العظمي. أجزاء من الهيكل العظمي تتشكل أثناء الأسابيع القليلة الأولى بعد الإخصاب. بحلول نهاية الإسبوع الثامن بعد الإخصاب، يتكون شكل الهيكل من الغضاريف والأنسجة الرابطة وتبدأ عملية التعظّم.
يستمر تطور العظم في أثناء فترة البلوغ. وحتى بعد البلوغ يستمر تطوير العظم لإصلاح الكسور ولإعادة القولبة. خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس, الأوستوسايتس والأوستيوكلاستس تشترك في تطوير، نمو وإعادة قولبة شكل العظام. هناك نوعان للتعظّمِ: intramembranous و endochondral.
*[ Intramembranous*

. وتشمل بعض العظام المستوية في الجمجمة وبعض العظام الغير منتظمة. عظام المستقبل تشكّل أولا كأغشية من أنسجة رابطة. تهاجر خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس إلى هذه الأغشيةِ وتحيط نفسها بهيكل شبكي عظمي. خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس المحاطة بالهيكل الشبكي تسمى أوستوسايتس.
* Endochondral*

طريقة تعظّم Endochondral تتم عن طريق استبدال الغضاريف بالنسيج العظمي. أغلب العظام في الهيكل العظمي تتشكّل بهذا الإسلوب. تدعى هذه العظام بعظام endochondral. في هذه العملية، العظام تشكّل أولا كقوالب من الغضاريف. أثناء الشهرِ الثالث بعد التلقيح، الأوعية الدموية وخلايا الأوستيوبلاستس تخترق perichondrium المحيط بقوالب الغضاريف وتتحول perichondrium إلى periosteum. حيث تشكل خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس ياقة من العظم المضغوط حول diaphysis. في نفس الوقت، الغضروف في مركز diaphysis يبدأ بالتحلل. وتخترق خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس الغضروف المتحلل وتستبدله بعظم الإسفنجي. هذا يشكّل نواة أساسية للتعظّم. تنتشر عملية التعظّم من هذه النواة إلى نهايات العظام. بعد تشكل العظم الإسفنجي في diaphysis، تقوم خلايا أوستيوكلاستس بتحطيم قسم من العظمَ المشكل حديث لفتح تجاويف medullary.
الغضروف في epiphyses يواصل النمو لإعطاء المجال للعظم النامي لأخذ مزيد من الطول. لاحقاً، عادة بعد الولادةِ، تنشأ مراكز تعظّم ثانويَة في epiphyses. التعظّم في epiphyses مشابه للذي يحصل في diaphysis إلا أن العظمِ الإسفنجيِ لا يحطّم لتَشكيل تجاويف medullary. عندما يكتمل التعظّم الثانوي، الغضاريف تستبدل بالعظم كليا ماعدا في منطقتين. مساحة من الغضروف تبقى على سطح epiphysis مشكلة الغضروف المفصلي، أما المنطقة الأخرى من بقايا الغضروف فتقع بين epiphysis وdiaphysis. وهذه تسمى طبقة epiphyseal أو منطقة النمو.

* نمو العظام*





مراحل نمو العظام


تنمو العظام طوليا إنطلاقا من طبقة epiphyseal بواسطة عملية مشابهة لتعظّم endochondral. الغضروف الموجود بمنطقة طبقة epiphyseal بجانب epiphysis يواصل النمو. chondrocytes بجانب diaphysis، يهرم ويتحلّل. تدخل خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس وتُعظّم الهيكل لتشكيل العظم. تستمر هذه العملية في فترة الطفولة وسنوات المراهقة إلى أن يتباطأ نمو الغضروف ومن ثم يتوقف. عند توقف نمو الغضروف، في أوائل العشرينات، تتحجّر طبقة epiphyseal بالكامل ويبقى خط رقيق جدا من epiphyseal، وعليه لا تستطيع العظام النمو طوليا. يتم التحكم بنمو العظام بواسطة هورمون النمو المفرز في الغدّة النخامية، وهورمونات الجنس المفرزة في المبايض والخصيات.
على الرغم من توقف نموالعظام طوليا، إلا أنه يمكنها أن تواصل زيادة سماكتها (القطر) في فترة حياتها وذلك كرد فعل على الإجهاد بسبب نشاط العضلات المتزايد أَو زيادة الوزن. إن زيادة القطرِ تدعى نموا عطفي. خلايا الأوستيوبلاستس في periosteum تشكل طبقة عظمية كثيفة حول السطح العظمي الخارجي. وفي نفس الوقت، تقوم خلايا أوستيوكلاستس في endosteum بتحطيم قسما من العظم على السطح العظمي الداخلي، حول تجويف medullary. تزيد هذه العمليتين قطر العظم، وفي نفس الوقت، تمنع العظم من أن يصبح ثقيلا وضخما.


* http://www.almaoso3a.com/13920/21/6/العظم.html*


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2015)

*هل تعلم مما يتكون جلد الانسان *

ان الجلد يتكون من البشرة الخارجية والادمة الداخلية ومنها تنمو الزوائد الجلدية كالشعر والاظافر والغدد الشحمية والغدد العرقية والجلد يعمل كمعطف واق او كطبقة واقية لجسم الانسان من الخارج فهو يحمي الانسجة الداخلية من التلف والتمزق ويحفظ السوائل من التسرب والضياع والطبقة الخارجية من الجلد تبلى وتجدد باستمرار دون ان تلحظ ذلك فالقشر الذي يوجد في الشعر ما هو الا رقائق ميتة من الجلد تكون تحتها طبقة اخرى جديدة وقوية من الجلد


http://www.almaoso3a.com/13094/21/6/هل+تعلم+مما+يتكون+جلد+الانسان+.html


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

تشريح عضلات جسم الانسان


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

http://www.123esaaf.com/n_atlas_main_page.html


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

تشريح جسم الانسان


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

عضلات جسم الانسان


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

عضلات الرأس والرقبة


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

عضلات الرقبة


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

يتبع من هاد الرابط المصور 
http://www.123esaaf.com/n_atlas_main_page.html


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

مش ينفع الموضوع بهذه الطريقة
بتحطي الرابط اوصورة لوحدها
مش مفهوم الموضوع يااني
ارجو ان يكون الشرح متكامل 
بصورة اوضح ​


----------



## اني بل (26 يناير 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> مش ينفع الموضوع بهذه الطريقة​
> بتحطي الرابط اوصورة لوحدها
> مش مفهوم الموضوع يااني
> ارجو ان يكون الشرح متكامل
> بصورة اوضح ​


 
بس هي اسمحيلي هيك لأنه الموقع هيك فيه وحتى مافي كوبي بيست اضطريت لتصويرها 
اما الموضوع من أوله كله متكامل بس الحتة هي اضطريت اعمل هيك


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*جفاف الأنف*

http://www.se77ah.com/art-808-جفاف-الأنف.html*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لاتقتصر وظيفة الأنف على شم الروائح أو عمليات الشهيق والزفير فحسب ، فالأنف جزء من آلية معقدة خاصة بالجسم ، وهى آلية الدفاع ضد أى ميكروب خارجى ، أو أى عامل آخر قد يسبب الإصابة بالأمراض ، فالجدران الداخلية المبطنة للأنف تحتوى على الخلايا الطلائية ، هذه الخلايا تقوم بإفراز المخاط ذو القوام اللزج ، والذى يساعد على ترطيب الأنف من جهة ، ومنع دخول أى جسم غريب من جهة آخرى .

لذا فإن غياب هذا المخاط اللزج وحدوث جفاف الأنف ليس بمشكلة بسيطة كما يعتقد البعض ، فجفاف الأنف قد يؤدى إلى تشقق الجدار الداخلى المبطن لها ، ليعانى المصاب من نزيف الأنف والذى يعرف بالرعاف ، أيضا فهذا الجفاف يجعل من الأنف نقطة ضعف يمكن من خلالها أن تقوم البكتريا والميكروبات الضارة الأخرى بإقتحام الجسم ، مسببا العديد من الأمراض المعدية .

وعادة مايكون جفاف الانف مصحوبا بجفاف الحلق والفم ، ليعانى المريض من مجموعة من الأعراض المتفرقة ، لعل أهمها : صعوبة بالبلع ، وجود طعم معدنى مر بالفم ، علاوة على زيادة إحتمالية الإصابة بإلتهاب الحلق الجاف .

ولعلاج جفاف الأنف ، ينبغى إذن حصر ومعرفة العامل المسبب لهذا الجفاف ، ولعل أشهر وأهم هذه الأسباب ..

•حرارة الجو : والذى يؤدى إلى إنخفاض الرطوبة بالأنف وبالتالى إصابته بحالة من الجفاف .

•إستخدام بعض أنواع من الأدوية بصورة مفرطة ، ولعل أشهر هذه الأدوية : مضادات الهيستامين مثل الأليرجيل والفينادون ، بخاخات الأنف مثل الفاركولين ، موسعات الشعب الهوائية مثل برونكوفين أو فينتولين .. لذا يفضل بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يعانون من حالات سابقة من جفاف الأنف أو نزيف الأنف بالإبتعاد تماما عن مثل هذه الأدوية ، وعدم اللجوء إليها إلا فى حالات الضرورة القصوى ، على أن تكون تحت إشراف طبى متخصص .

•الإصابة بإلتهاب قرنية العين : حيث يؤدى إلتهاب القرنية إلى جفاف الغدد الدمعية الخاصة بالعين ، إلى جانب جفاف الأنف والفم .

•الإصابة بمتلازمة سيشجرين : وهو مرض روماتيزمى يشبه إلتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمية إلى حد كبير ، ويسبب هذا المرض إلتهاب وجفاف للأغشية المخاطية الموجودة بالجسم ككل ، أى وبعبارة أخرى يؤدى الإصابة بمتلازمة سيشجرين إلى جفاف العين والفم إلى جانب جفاف الأنف كذلك .

أما للعلاج فينبغى أولا تحديد العامل المسبب لما سبق ذكرة ، مع مراعاة بعض التدابير الوقائية التالية ..

•التوقف عن إستخدام أى أدوية للحساسية أو مضادة للهيستامين .

•لامانع من إستخدام الفازلين كمرطب للأنف ، لكن ينبغى مراعاة عدم إستخدام كميات كبيرة منه ، كيلا تنزلق إلى الرئتين ، فوصول الفازلين إلى الرئتين قد يؤدى إلى الإصابة بالإلتهاب الرئوى الحاد .

•شرب الماء بكميات كبيرة ، حيث يساعد على ترطيب الجسم ككل ، والأنف الجاف بوجه خاص ، كذلك ينبغى الإكثار من الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة لنفس السبب .. مع الإبتعاد عن شرب الشاى والقهوة ، لما لهما من تاثير مدر للبول ، والذى يؤدى إلى الإصابة بالجفاف .

•علاج أى أمراض موجودة تسبب جفاف الأنف : مثل إلتهاب القرنية أو متلازمة سيشجرين .
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.se77ah.com/art-808-جفاف-الأنف.html
[/FONT]*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

تجميل الأذن ، جراحة تجميل الاذن 



جراحة تجميل الاذن بعاد فيها تعديل وضع الاذن بحيث تصبح اكثر اقتراباً من الرأس او للإقلال من حجم الاذن الكبيرة ، وغالباً ما تجرى للأطفال بين سن الرابعة والرابعة عشرة ، غير ان العديد من الكبار ايضاً تجرى لهم هذه الجراحة ، وحتى إذا كانت أذن واحدة فقط هي البارزة بوضوح ، فأن بعض الجراحين ينصحون بإجراء الجراحة في كلتا الأذنين للتأكيد من تناسق شكل الاذنين معاً

وينصح الأبوان بأن يتمتعا بالحساسية تجاه مشاعر اطفالهم بشأن الأذنين البارزتين ، فالجراحة لا تجرى عادةً الا عندما يطلب الطفل إجراءها ، الاطفال الذين يشعرون بالضيق من منظر آذانهم ويرغبون في إجراء الجراحة يكونون في العادة أكثر تعاوناً أثناء العملية وأكثر سعادة بالنتيجة ، ولما كانت الاذن تبلغ 80% من حجمها الكامل بحلول سن الخامسة من عمر الطفل ، فإن أغلب الجراحات الإصلاحية للأذنين يمكن إجراءها بأمان بعد هذه السن

العملية

تجميل الأذن يجرى عادةً في العياداة الخارجية باستخدام منوم يعطى عن طريق الوريد مع مخدر موضعي ، برغم ان الاطفال الصغار قد يتحملون الجراحة بشكل افضل مع التخدير الكلي .

والجراحة تستغرق عادة من ساعتين الى ثلاثة ، وأشهر اسلوب متبع في هذه الجراحة يتم به عمل قطع جراحي صغير خلف الأذان للكشف عن غضروف الأذن حتى يتمكن الجراح من قطعه وإعادة الأذن في موضعها باستخدام غرز دائمة ، وفي اسلوب آخر، وبعد إجراء القطع الجراحي خلف الأذن ، يزال الجلد وتستخدم الغرز في طي الغضروف الى الخلف على نفسه لإعادة تشكيل الأذن دون استئصال الغضروف ،وفي الحالات الشديدة ، قد يتبع خليط من الأسلوبين .

النقاهة و المضاعفات

أغلب المرضى يستطيعون مغادرة المستشفى عقب الجراحة مباشرة ، غير أن الاطفال الصغار الذين تلقوا مخدراً كلياً قد يحتاجون للمبيت في المستشفى لليلة الى ان يزول تأثير المخدر ، وسوف يغطى الرأس بضمادة كبيرة ضاغطة للتأكد من حدوث الالتئام ، وتذوب الغرز او تزال بعد حوالي اسبوع ، ويستطيع اغلب المرضى العودة لعملهم ومدارسهم كالمعتاد في ذلك الحين ، عليك بتجنب اية انشطة قد تؤدي الى انثناء الاذن لمدة تقترب من الشهر .
أغلب الناس لا تتبقى لديهم ندبة بسيطة خلف الأذن بعد اكتمال التئام الجرح

جراحات الأذن الأخرى

بجانب الاذن البارزة ، هناك تشوهات الاذن الاخرى التي يمكن للتدخل الجراحي ان يقدم فيها يد العون، ومنها التواء طرف الاذن لأسفل وللأمام ، او الاذن المتناهية الصغر ، او الاذن التي تختفي منها انحناءة حافتها الخارجية او ثنياتها الطبيعية .
يمكن للجراحة ايضاً ان تصلح الاذن الضخمة ، المشدودة ، او شحمة الاذن المتجعدة ، وأخيراً يستطيع الجراحون بناء أذن جديدة للأطفال الرضع الذين ولدوا بدون صيوان أذن او لأولئك الذين فقدوا آذانهم نتيجة للإصابة 

http://www.se77ah.com/


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]التهاب اللوز Tonsillectomy

اختصاصي أمراض الأطفـال
MBChB DCH

كثر الحديث في السنين الأخيرة عن عملية رفع اللوذتين (اللوزتين) ، وخاصة في الأوساط الطبية الجراحية ، حيث يميل الكثير من الزملاء الجراحين إلى رفع اللوذتين ، سواء في الأطفال أو الكبار ، لمجرد التهابهما أو تضخمهما.  وفي هذا البحث سنتعرف على اللوذتين والتهابهما والدواعي الحقيقية لاستئصالهما .


عندما نطلق كلمة لوذتين ، فإنما نعني بهما : العقدتين اللمفاويتين المحيطتين بفتحة الحلق Faucial Tonsils ، وهما جزء من منظومة لمفاوية تشكل ما يعرف بحلقة فالدير Waldeyer's ring ، والتي تتألف من هاتين اللوذتين المذكورتين أعلاه ، مع عقدتين لمفاويتين تتمركزان في المنطقة الواصلة ما بين الأنف والبلعوم ، وتسمّيان الزوائد Adenoids ، مع النسيج اللمفاوي خلف جدار البلعوم ، مضافاً إليها النسيج تحت اللسان lingual tonsils … 


هذه الحلقة اللمفاوية التي تحيط بفتحة الحلق ، مهمتها الأساسية هي تشكيل خط دفاعي ، ضد كل ما يهدد جسم الإنسان من ميكروبات غازية ، فإذا ما دخل ميكروب غازي عن طريق فتحتي الفم أو الأنف ، فإن هذا الخط الدفاعي يتصدى له ، وتدور رحى معركة ضارية ، لا تهدأ حتى يتم تحطيم ذلك الميكروب ، ومن الطبيعي أن تكبر هذه العقد اللمفاوية ، بما فيها اللوذتين ، وهو دليل صحة لا مرض ، لأنه يعني فعالية تلك العقد ونشاطها في الدفاع عن الجسم ، والحفاظ على صحته …


ولكن قد يحدث أن تكون الميكروبات الغازية من القوة والشراسة بحيث تتغلب على هذه الوسائط الدفاعية وتعطبها ، فتصبح هذه العقد عبأً على الجسم ، بدلاً من أن تكون عوناً له ، وهنا يصير من المناسب رفعها لتخليص الجسم من ضررها … ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم ، وهو : متى نرفع هاتين اللوذتين .!؟


وللإجابة على هذا السؤال الهام يجب أن نعترف بأن هناك مدرستين:

مدرسة أطباء الأطفال والباطنية ، الذين يضيقون حالات الرفع والاستئصال إلى أضيق الحدود الممكنة .

ومدرسة أطباء الجراحة ، الذين يسرفون أحيانا في عمليات الرفع والاستئصال ..

ومن وجهة نظر طب الأطفال ، يستطب رفع اللوذتين في الحالات المرضية التالية:

التهاب اللوذتين المزمن والمتكرر Chronic and recurrent tonsillitis: فكل طفل يعاني من التهاب مزمن ومتكرر في الحلق واللوذتين ، بمعدل سبع مرات أو أكثر للسنة الماضية وحدها ، أو خمس مرات أو أكثر لكل سنة من السنتين الماضيتين ، أو ثلاث مرات أو أكثر لكل سنة من السنوات الثلاث الماضية ، مثل هذا الطفل نرخص له في عملية رفع لوذتيه ، لأنهما من منظورنا الطبي باتتا تشكلان عبأً يجب التخلص منه .

ضخامة اللوذتين والزوائد المزمن والمتسبب في أعراض اختناقية Chronic ypertrophic tonsil and adenoids: وهذه النقطة على جانب كبير من الأهمية أيضاً ، إذ ليس كل ضخامة في اللوذتين تستدعي رفعهما ، بل لا بد أن تتوفر شروط ، منها : الإزمان ، حيث أن أي التهاب حاد في اللوذتين يسبب ضخامة مؤقتة فيهما ، لكن لا تلبث أن تزول ، ولا يعتبر ذلك استطبابا لرفعهما . كما أن الضخامة لوحدها ليست سببا كافيا لرفع اللوذتين ، ما لم تكن مترافقة بأعراض وعلامات مزعجة للطفل ، مثل : صعوبة التنفس والاختناق ، وخاصة أثناء النوم ، وتأخر النمو ..إلخ

ومن الاستطبابات المهمة لرفع اللوذتين ، حصول خراج فيهما أو حولهما Peritonsilar abscess: إذ أن العلاج الناجع لمثل هذه الحالة يكون في رفع اللوذتين مع الخراج في الوقت ذاته . 

وأخيراً من الاستطبابات المطلقة لرفع اللوذتين حصول ورم فيهما ، حيث نرفع الورم مع اللوذتين ونرسلهما للتحليل النسيجي تحسبا لأي مرض خبيث .

هذا هو القدر المتفق عليه من دواعي رفع اللوذتين ، وهي كما نرى حالات نادرة ومحدودة ، أما رفعهما لمجرد التهابهما أو تضخمهما كما ذكرنا ، أو كوقاية أو حتى علاج لالتهاب الجيوب الأنفية ، أو التهاب الأذن الوسطى ، أو التهاب الرئة ..إلخ … فهذا كله غير وارد من الوجهة الطبية الحقيقية ، وهو من باب تضخيم الأمور ، وإعطائها أكثر مما تستحق ، على افتراض إحسان الظن ، أما إذا كانت الدوافع مادية بحتة فإنني أعتقد بأن الأمر يجب أن يناقش عندها خارج عيادات الأطباء .!!!


بقيت قضية لا بد أن نعترف بها وهي إلحاح بعض الآباء والأمهات على الأطباء لرفع اللوذتين عند بعض أبنائهم ، ظنا منهم بأن هذا هو التصرف الصحيح ، الذي يمكن أن يقلل الالتهابات عند أولئك الأبناء ، أو يزيد من شهيتهم للأكل ، وبالتالي يزيد من وزنهم وعافيتهم .!!!


وهنا يأتي دور الطبيب الحاذق والمخلص ، الذي يبذل كل ما يستطيع لإقناع أولئك الآباء ، بأن مجرد ضخامة اللوذتين في الأطفال الصغار هو أمر طبيعي وفيزيولوجي ، لا يلبث أن يزول وتضمر اللوذتين في عمر أقصاه ثماني سنوات ، ولذلك يجب أن لا يشكل ذلك مصدر قلق ، ما لم يكن مترافقاً مع أعراض مزعجة يقدرها الطبيب نفسه …  كما يجب على أولئك الآباء أن يعرفوا بأن عملية رفع اللوذتين في الأطفال ليست خالية من المخاطر والمضاعفات ، التي أقلها : النزف ، والتهاب الحلق والبلعوم ، مع مضاعفات التخدير … وأكثرها قد يصل إلى حد تهديد الحياة ..!!!
[/FONT][/FONT]*http://www.se77ah.com/art-154-التهاب-اللوز.html


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*ما هي حساسية الأنف ؟*

http://www.se77ah.com/art-5-ما-هي-حساسية-الأنف-؟.html*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]حساسية الأنف من أكثر الأمراض شيوعا ويشكو منها 50% من المترددين على عيادات الأنف والأذن والحنجرة . أعداد المصابين بها في تزايد مستمر ، وقد أجريت العديد من الأبحاث العلمية التي أجابت على الكثير من الأسئلة المتعلقة بالحساسية ، ولكنها لم تجب على كل الأسئلة حولها . وقبل التحدث عن الحساسية نلقي الضوء على الأنف ووظيفته .

فهو يتكون من مجريين للهواء يتوسطهما حاجز ، و يمر الهواء منه إلى الحلق والحنجرة ومن ثم إلى القصبة الهوائية فالرئتين . ويحتوي جداره الجانبي على عدة بروزات تدعى بقرنيات الأنف ، ويكسو الأنف والجيوب الأنفية غشاء مخاطي رطب ذو أهمية قصوى للحفاظ على الحالة الصحية ومن ثم الحفاظ على الإنسان ، ويتحكم الأنف في درجة حرارة ورطوبة الهواء الداخل إلى الجسم . كما يقوم هذا الغشاء بحماية الجسم من الجسيمات الغريبة التي تدخل الأنف وذلك بالتقاطها وتنظيف الأنف منها . وأغلب الناس يعانون من نوبة أو نوبتين بما يدعى الزكام ، وتستمر النوبة لأيام معدودة وتختفي بعدها ، وسبب الزكام فيروسات الزكام أو الأنفلونزا ولكن حساسية الأنف لها مسببات مختلفة تماما .

يحتوي الهواء على أجسام دقيقة عديدة تتطاير في الهواء ، ويدخل بعضها المجاري الهوائية ، وتشمل هذه الأجسام البكتيريا ، والفيروسات ، وذرات الغبار ، وطلع النبات ، وعناصر حيوانية مختلفة . ولدى جهاز المناعة البشرى القدرة على حماية الإنسان من كل ما يصيبه من عوامل خارجية. ومتى ما دخلت هذه الأجسام الغريبة الأنف فإن الجسم يتفاعل معها ويحيدها وكثير من الأجسام يتكون من بروتينات غير ضارة بالإنسان ولكن البعض من الناس يتفاعل مع هذه الأجسام الغريبة بحساسية مفرطة تؤدي إلى ظهور أعراض الحساسية علماً بأن نفس هذه الأجسام لا تؤدي إلى نفس النتيجة عند أناس آخرين وردة الفعل الشديدة هذه تسمى الحساسية وقد يكون لدى الفرد استعداد للإصابة بالحساسية وراثياً فليس من الغريب أن نجد عائلة بأكملها تعاني من أمراض الحساسية.[/FONT]*

*http://www.se77ah.com/*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*نزيف الانف عند الاطفال*

http://www.se77ah.com/art-3-نزيف-الانف-عند-الاطفال.html*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]     يندر حدوث نزيف الأنف (الرعاف) في الأطفال أقل من سنتين و تزداد النسبة بعد سن سنتين ثم تقل بعد سن البلوغ و يكون للعامل الوراثي دوراً في بعض الحالات .


الأسباب:
ينتشر نزيف الأنف (الرعاف) في الأطفال في سن من 3-10 سنوات. 90 % من حالات نزيف الأنف غير معروفة الأسباب و 10% فقط تكون نتيجة أسباب موضعية في الأنف أو أسباب عامة بالجسم .

الأسباب الموضعية : 

ضعف بالأوعية و الشعيرات الدموية في الغشاء المبطن للأنف.

خدوش بالغشاء المبطن للأنف يسببه إصبع الطفل أو جسم غريب بالأنف.

جفاف الغشاء المبطن للأنف نتيجة تعرض الطفل لتيارات هواء جاف.

التهاب الجيوب الأنفية و اللحمية و حساسية الأنف تؤدى إلى تراكم الإفرازات مع تكوين قشور، كما تسبب ضعف بالأوعية و الشعيرات الدموية في الغشاء المبطن للأنف.

الأسباب العامة :

أمراض سيولة الدم. 

نقص فيتامين ج (C ) أو فيتامين ك ( K ).

ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

الإسعافات الأولية : 

المحافظة على هدوء الطفل جالساً و الضغط على الأنف مع انحناء الرأس إلى أسفل لتجنب نزول دم في البلعوم.

كمادات باردة على الأنف و الجبهة (في معظم الحالات يتوقف النزيف خلال دقائق قليلة تلقائيا).

إذا لم يتوقف النزيف توضع نقط قابضة للأوعية الدموية بالأنف. أما إذا استمر النزيف يجب نقل الطفل إلى المستشفى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.se77ah.com/


[/FONT]*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*الزكام والسعال*

http://www.se77ah.com/art-466-الزكام-والسعال.html*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]      الزكـــام

يعتبر الزكام مرض فيروسي معروف يصيب الانف بالدرجة الاولى مسببا سيالانات انفية تكون في البداية سائلة ثم تميل الى مخاط جاف يميل لونه الى الاصفرار ، ومن اعراض الزكام ، كثرة العطاس ، التهاب الحلق ، السعال ، اما علاج الزكام فهو على النحو التالي :

ان افضل ما يعالج به مرض الزكام هو ان يتناول المريض العسل الابيض مع شمعه أي يتناول المريض العسل ويمضغ شمعه ، اذابة ملعقة من العسل مع ملعقة من خل التفاح بكوب من الماء الفاتر ثم يتناولها المريض ثلاث مرات يوميا ، فانها تعمل على التخفيف من حدة الزكام وبسرعة التخلص منه ، عمل تبخيرة من عشبة ( المردقوش ) تفيد كثيرا في حالات الزكاب ، ننصح المصابين بالزكام بالراحة وتناول الشوربات الساخنة وباكل البصل والثوم لما تحتويه من مواد مطهرة للجهاز التنفسي .



السـعال

غالبا ما يترافق السعال مع الزكام او التهاب الحلق او التهاب قنوات الرئتين وقد يكون بسبب تحسسي وهناك عدة علاجات للسعال منها ، استخدام منقوع نبات البابونج وهو يفيد بحالة الاصابة بالسعال كما ذكرنا سابقا ، ومن افضل ما يعالج به السعال التحسسي منقوع ورق الجوافة لما يحتويه من مواد مضاضة للتحسس والالتهاب ، استخدام العسل الابيض مع عصير الفجل لمعالجة السعال ، يستخدم منقوع نبات الحمحم ( لسان الثور ) او ازهاره في معالجة السعال الجاف وهو ان ينقع مقدار ملعقة منه الى كوب ماء مغلي لمدة ربع ساعة ثم تصفى وتشرب ثلاث مرات يوميا ، يستخدم زيت السمسم ( السيرج البلدي ) في معالجة السعال خاصة عند الاطفال وذلك بدهن الصدر ومنطقة الظهر ، ولا باس باعطاء نصف ملعقة صغيرة شربا مساء قبل النوم فان ذلك يعجل في انهاء حالة السعال عند الاطفال ويسهل اخراج البلغم المتراكم بالقنوات الهوائية ويجعل التنفس طبيعي .

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.se77ah.com/
[/FONT]*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*الأنفلونزا*

http://www.se77ah.com/art-309-الأنفلونزا.html*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الأنفلونزا (إنفلونزا ، انفلونزا) فيروس شديد العدوى يصيب الجهاز التنفسي، وينتشر من شخص للآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا. 

عدوى الأنفلونزا موسمية، فعادة يتم انتشار العدوى في فصل الشتاء وتستمر عدة أسابيع. وتصيب ما يقدر بـ 100 مليون إنسان في أمريكا، أوروبا، واليابان (تقريبا 10% من السكان). بالإضافة إلى منع الملايين من الناس من مزاولة أعمالهم أو الذهاب إلى مدارسهم، فالأنفلونزا تسبب موت 20000 شخص، وعدد أكبر من ذلك يتم تنويمهم في المستشفيات، ويقدر أن 20-25 مليون شخص يقومون بزيارة الأطباء سنويا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبب الأنفلونزا.

الانتشار الوبائي العالمي للأنفلونزا يحدث بشكل غير متوقع، عادة كل 10-40 سنة، ويتم إصابة 50% من السكان مخلفة ملايين الموتى على مستوى العالم. في السابق حدثت موجات انتشار وبائي عالمي في سنوات 1889-1890 و 1899-1990 و 1918 و 1957-58 و 1968-69. الانتشار الوبائي العالمي الذي حدث عام 1918 تسبب في موت 20-40 مليون شخص على مستوى العالم. بعد هذه الكارثة العالمية نشطت البحوث وتم اكتشاف الفيروس عام 1933.

يحدث الانتشار الوبائي لفيروس الأنفلونزا بسبب قدرته السريعة على التغير. فعند حدوث تغيير بسيط على الفيروس يبقى جزء كبير من الناس محتفظين بالمناعة له. ولكن بحدوث تغيير جذري للفيروس والذي من الممكن أن يؤدي لظهور سلالة جديدة ليس لها مناعة لدى البشر يبدأ خطر الانتشار العالمي. لذلك يتم مراقبة نشاط فيروس الأنفلونزا عالميا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية عن طريق 110 مركز مراقبة للأنفلونزا في 80 دولة. هذه المراكز مجتمعة تمثل النظام العالمي لمراقبة الأنفلونزا والذي يضمن تجميع معلومات عن الفيروس وانتشاره وفحص عينات لتحديد خصائصه. ويتم استخدام هذه المعلومات لتحديد المكونات السنوية للقاح الأنفلونزا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية، والتي تنصح بإعطائه لمجموعات معينة من الناس المعرضة لخطر أكبر عند الإصابة بالفيروس مثل كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة) والمصابين بأمراض صدرية مثل الربو.

توجد حاليا مخاوف من انتشار وبائي عالمي جديد ممكن حدوثه في أي وقت، والسبب في ذلك ما حدث في شهر أيار/مايو عام 1997 في هونج كونج، بعد موت طفل أصيب بالتهاب رئوي (ذات الرئة) بسبب فيروس أنفلونزا، وإصابة 17 شخص في نهاية العام نفسه مات منهم 6 أشخاص بنفس الفيروس والذي كان مصدره الدجاج (ما سمي حينها بأنفلونزا الدجاج أو الطيور).

فيروس الأنفلونزا
فيروسات الأنفلونزا تقسم إلى 3 أنواع وتسمى أنفلونزا (أ) ، (ب) و (ج) أو influenza A, B, and C. النوعين (أ) و (ب) يسببا الانتشار الموسمي للعدوى في فصل الشتاء. بالإضافة لإصابة الإنسان، يصيب النوع (أ) الخنازير، الخيول، والعديد من الطيور. النوع (ب) عادة يصيب الإنسان فقط. أما النوع (ج) يختلف عن النوعين الآخرين من عدة جوانب أهمها طبيعة العدوى للجهاز التنفسي، فهو إما أن يسبب أعراض بسيطة أو لا بوجد له أعراض بتاتا، ولا يسبب انتشار وبائي. 

فيروسات الأنفلونزا لها القدرة على التغير المستمر. وهذا التغير المستمر يمكن الفيروس من تجنب جهاز المناعة البشري وبالتالي نتعرض للإصابة بالأنفلونزا على مدى الحياة. وهذا يتم بالطريقة التالية: عند الإصابة بفيروس الأنفلونزا يقوم جهاز المناعة بإنتاج أجسام مضادة نوعية للفيروس الحالي؛ بتغير خصائص الفيروس لا تستطيع الأجسام المضادة القديمة التعرف على الفيروس الجديد وبالتالي تتم الإصابة الجديدة. بالطبع الأجسام المضادة القديمة لا تزال لها القدرة على توفير مناعة جزئية ضد الفيروس، وذلك حسب نوعية التغيير الذي يتم على الفيروس.

كيف ينتقل الفيروس؟
ينتقل الفيروس من شخص لآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. يتم استنشاق الفيروس عن طريق الأنف أو الفم ويصل لخلايا الجهاز التنفسي التي يبدأ فيها التكاثر. بإمكان الفيروس أيضا دخول الجسم البشري عن طريق الأغشية المخاطية للأنف والفم أو العين أيضا.

يستطيع الشخص المصاب نقل العدوى للآخرين قبل ظهور الأعراض بحوالي 24-48 ساعة وتستمر القدرة على نشر الفيروس إلى اليوم الثالث أو الرابع بعد ظهور الأعراض. بغض النظر عن طبيعة بعض الأعراض المرضية للأنفلونزا والتي تصيب جميع أجزاء الجسم، فلم يتم الكشف عن وجود للفيروس خارج نطاق الجهاز التنفسي.

أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا
عادة تبدأ الأعراض بشكل فجائي (عادة يتذكر الشخص الوقت الذي بدأت عنده الأعراض المرضية) ولا تكون محصورة على الجهاز التنفسي. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا. 

أعراض الأنفلونزا التقليدية تشمل:
صداع، قشعريرة، وسعال جاف
حمى (38-41 درجة) خصوصا عند الأطفال. ترتفع درجة الحرارة بسرعة خلال الـ 24 ساعة الأولى وربما تستمر لمدة أسبوع
آلام عضلية. ربما تشمل جميع عضلات الجسم، ولكنها تتركز في الرجلين وأسفل الظهر 
آلام شديدة في المفاصل
ألم أو حرقان في العينين عند النظر للضوء
عند انحسار الأعراض العامة تبدأ أعراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل ألم الحلق والسعال الذي يستمر لمدة أسبوعين
عادة تزول أعراض المرض الحادة بعد 5 أيام ويتعافى معظم المرضى خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين
عند قلة من المصابين تستمر أعراض مثل الإرهاق الشديد و الكسل أو التراخي لعدة أسابيع مسببة صعوبة في العودة لممارسة الحياة الطبيعية والعمل. السبب في ذلك غير معروف
في الأطفال أقل من 5 سنوات تتركز الأعراض عادة في المعدة بالإضافة للجهاز التنفسي مع وجود قيئ، إسهال، و ألم في البطن. وربما تصيبهم تشنجات بسبب الحمى (الارتفاع الشديد في درجة الحرارة)[/FONT]*

*http://www.se77ah.com/*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

صور رائعة لتفاصيل ووظائف أعضاء جسم الإنسان







الصور من





http://www.123esaaf.com/Atlas%20Main%20Page.html













أطلس جسم الإنسان















أول موسوعة طبية عربية على الإنترنت























*______________________*



















*



*









*



*









*



*





*قاع الجمجمة*

*



*









*الرأس والعنق*

*



*









*عظام الفك السفلي*

*



*











*عظام القفص الصدري*

*



*









*عظام الكتف والساعد*

*



*









*عظام العضد*

*



*









*عظام الساق*

*



*









*عظام الرسغ وكف اليد*

*



*









*مفصل الحوض*

*



*









*قطاع عرضي في الحوض*

*



*









*عظمة الفخذ*

*



*









*عظام القدم*

*



*​


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

القلب


موقع القلب في الصدر
*



*



*قطاع في القلب*
*



*



*الشريان التاجي في القلب*
*



*



*مسار النبضات الكهربائية في القلب*
*



*



*مكونات الدم*
*



*



*مكونات الدم 2*
*



*


*الجهاز الليمفاوي*
*



*



*الغدد الليمفاوية*
*



*






*الجهاز العصبي*



*الجهاز العصبي المركزي*
*



*

*



*




*الأعصاب المخية المركزية*
*



*



*الحبل الشوكي*
*



*



*تركيب الحبل الشوكي*
*



*



*تركيب الخلية العصبية*
*



*


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

الجهاز التنفسي هو ذلك الجهاز من اجهزة الجسم الذي يقوم بوظيفة تبادل الغازات بين الجسم و البيئة المحيطة، حيث يقوم يتزويد الجسم بالاكسجين الضروري لعمل كافة خلايا الجسم و تخليصه من ثاني اكسيد الكربون. يتكون الجهاز التنفسي عند الانسان بشكل أساسي من الشُّعب الهوائية و الرئتين و العضلات المرتبطة بها و يقع الجهاز التنفسي في منطقة الصدر من الجسم لذلك يستخدم اسم امراض الصدر للاشارة الى امراض الجهاز التنفسي في الكثير من الاحيان. لذلك فإن اتباع ارشادات الحفاظ على سلامة الجهاز التنفسي يعتبر أمرا ضروريا و أساسيا للحفاظ على الصحة بأعلى مستوياتها، ليس فقط على المستوى البدني، و إنما ايضا على المستوى النفسي و الذهني. نقدم في هذا القسم المقالات التي تحتوي على معلومات عن الجهاز التنفسي و وظائفه و معلومات صحية مفيدة حول طرق العناية بالجهاز التنفسي و الحفاظ على سلامة الجهاز التنفسي. كما نقدم المقالات حول امراض الجهاز التنفسي المختلفة و كيفية تشخيصها و علاجها و اسبابها و مدى خطورتها و تأثيرها على صحة الجسم. يشمل ذلك امراض الجهاز التنفسي البسيطة مثل الرشح و الانفلونزا مرورا بالتهابات القصبات الهوائية و امراض الحساسية مثل الربو و حتى الامراض الخطيرة التي تهدد الحياة مثل سرطان الرئة.


http://al-3laj.com//


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

​ 




*الــجــهــاز الــتــنـــفــســـي Respiratory System*​ 


وظيفة الجهاز التنفسي الأساسية هي إيصال الأكسجين إلى الدم والتخلص من ثاني أكسيد الكربون، والآن نحاول أن نشرح بشكل مبسط كيف تتم هذه العملية.​ 
في البداية يجب معرفة مكونات الجهاز التنفسي التي تمكنه من أداء وظيفته بشكل سليم .​ 
يبدأ الجهاز التنفسي من فتحة الأنف، تجويف البلعوم، الحنجرة، القصبة الهوائية والشعب الهوائية ثم إلى الحويصلات الهوائية، وكل جزء له خاصية معينة سوف نتطرق لها بإيجاز.



 
*1. الأنف (Nose):*​ 


الكل يعرف أن الأنف ليس فقط لمرور هواء التنفس، وإنما أيضا المسؤول عن حاسة الشم، والأنف له وظيفة أساسية لترطيب الهواء الداخل إلى الرئتين وأيضا منع الحبيبات الصغيرة جدا العالقة في الهواء من المرور، حيث أنها تلتصق بالغشاء المخاطي المبطن بالتجويف الأنفي. ​








​ 




*2.الحنجرة (Larynx) :*​
 

تعتبر بوابة الجهاز التنفسي وفيها الأحبال الصوتية(Vocal Cords)، التي تستقبل مرور الهواء من الرنة لإصدار الأصوات المختلفة، ويوجد فوق الحنجرة نتوء لحمي متحرك أو زائدة لحمية (Epiglottis ) وهذه الزائدة لها أهمية خاصة في تغطية فتحة الحنجرة أثناء البلع لمنع دخول الطعام إلى الحنجرة أو القصبة الهوائية. ​




*3.القصبة الهوائية (Trachea):*​
 

يعتقد البعض أن القصبة الهوائية هي فقط عبارة عن أنبوب لمرور الهواء إلى الرئة ولكن في الحقيقة القصبة الهوائية لها تركيب يمكنها من أداء وظيفة معينة، فجدار القصبة الهوائية يتكون من غضاريف عديدة، ولكن هذه الغضاريف تغطي فقط الجزء الأمامي من القصبة الهوائية أما الجزء الخلفي من الجدار فيتكون من عضلات وليس غضاريف، وهذا التكوين يسمح للقصبة الهوائية بأن تكون صلبة ومفتوحة للسماح بمرور الهواء، وفي نفس الوقت يعطيها مرونة بحيث يسمح للجزء العضلي فيها بالاتقباض، وهذه الخاصية ضرورية جدا لوظيفتين مهمتين وهما :​ 





​

إصدار الأصوات المختلفة حيث انقباض القصبة الهوائية ضروري لخلق تيار من الهواء الخارج من الرئة يمكن الأحبال الصوتية من إصدار الصوت.
الكحة، الكل يعلم أن الكحة مزعجة نوعا ما، ولكن لها فائدة مهمة في مساعدة الشخص على التخلص من البلغم أو الإفرازات الضارة التي قد تتكون في الرئة، ولولا خاصية القصبة الهوائية المرنة لما تمكن الإنسان من أن يكح بشكل فعال. ​
 






​ 




*4.الشعيبات الهوائية (Bronchioles):*​ 


يعد تفرع القصبة الهوائية إلى جزء أيمن وأيسر، فإن هذه الأنيابيب تنقسم تدريجيا لتكون شبكة من الأنابيب التي وظيفتها هو إيصال الهواء إلى مختلف أجزاء الرئتين، وهذه الشعيبات الهوائية مهمة جدا حيث أنها يجب أن تبقى مفتوحة للسماح بمرور الهواء أثناء عملية الشهيق والزفير، ولكن في بعض الحالات كالربو الشعبي فإن مجرى الهواء في هذه الشعيبات يضيق، وهذا الضيق هو السبب الرئيسي في ضيق التنفس والصفير الذين يشتكي منهم مرضى الربو. ​








​ 


*5.الحويصلات الهوائية (Alveoli):*​
 

يوجد في الرئتين ما يقارب من 300 مليون حويصلة هوائية ومحاط بهذه الحويصلات شبكة دقيقة جدا من الشعيرات الدموية وهذا التداخل والتناسق ما بين الهواء القادم من الجو الخارجي المحمل بالأكسجين والدم القادم من القلب المحمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون يسمح بعملية انتقال الأكسجين من الحويصلات الهوائية إلى الشعيرات الدموية، وبالتالي نقله إلى كافة أنحاء الجسم وفي نفس الوقت التخلص من ثاني أكسيد الكربون. ​






​ 
والآن بعد أن شرحنا مكونات الجهاز التنفسي الظاهرية، قد يعتقد بعض الناس أن هذه الأشياء فقط التي يحتاجها الإنسان لإجراء عملية التنفس، ولكن في الواقع عملية التنفس التي تتم بشكل تلقائي يتحكم فيها المخ عموما و مركز التحكم في التنفس الموجود في المخ خصوصا بحيث يصدر أوامر عصبية للعضلات التي تحيط بالتجويف الصدري وأهم هذه العضلات هي الحجاب الحاجز بحيث أن انقباض هذه العضلات يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم التجويف الصدري وبالتالي إلى تمدد الرئتين وارتخاء العضلات يؤدي إلى صغر حجم التجويف الصدري وبالتالي انقباض الرئتين وهذا يسمح بعمليتي الشهيق والزفير أن يتمان بصورة دورية. ​ 
*أرقام عن الجهاز التنفسي *​ 


*هل تعلم؟؟؟؟؟ *​ 


*1.*أن كمية الهواء الداخل إلى الرئتين خلال عملية الشهيق تبلغ *½ *لتر.​
*2.*أن عدد مرات التنفس في حالة السكون تبلغ *12 – 16 *مرة في الدقيقة عند الإنسان البالغ.​
*3.*أن كمية الهواء الداخل إلى الرئتين والخارج منها يبلغ تقريبا *6 لتر *في الدقيقة، وهذه الكمية يمكن أن تزيد إلى 10 أضعاف عند المجهود العضلي الكبير.​
*4.*أن عدد الحويصلات الهوائية في الرئتين يبلغ* 300 مليون *تقريبا.​
*5.*أن كمية الهواء في الرئتين عند الإنسان البالغ هي *6 لتر للذكر*تقريبا ، و *5 لتر للمرأة* وهي تختلف باختلاف طول الإنسان حيث أن حجم الرئة يزيد بزيادة طول الأنسان.​
*6.*أنه يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش *برئة واحدة *إذا كانت هذه الرئة تؤدي وظيفتها بصورة صحيحة. ​












































الدكتور ناصر بهبهابي​
استشاري الأمراض الصدرية - الكويت ​ 


http://www.your-doctor.net/Article.aspx?Id=19​


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*الرفرفة الأذينية  Atrial Flutter*

- هو أحد أنواع اللانظميات الناجمة عن خلل في نشوء الدفعة القلبية Disturbed Heart Rhythm
- يصل معدل ضربات القلب من 250 إلى 400 نبضة بالدقيقة .








*الأسباب :*
- التمدد او التضخم الأذين .
- فشل القلب .
- الإصابة بجلطة قلبية .
- إقفار ، حمى رثوية (مرض قلبي عضوي ناتج عن نقص التروية أو الحمى الروماتيزمية) .
- التهاب التامور المغلف لعضلة القلب.
- انسمام : درقي أو  كحولي.
- قصور تنفسي .
- قد  تكون دون سبب عضوي واضح.
- شائعة جداً في الأسبوع الأول التالي لعملية قلب مفتوح.





*التشخيص :*
- التاريخ الصحي .
- الفحص السريري .
- تخطيط كهربية القلبECG  .
- تصوير القلب بالموجات فوق الصوتية Echocardiogram.


*العلاج :*
- يعتمد على تقليل سرعة ضربات القلب بإعطاء بعض الأدوية مثل الديجوكسين Digoxin  أو الكينيدين quinidine و حاصرات قنوات الكالسيوم Calcium channel blockers مثل الفيرباميل و beta-adrenergic blocker حاصرات المستقبل بيتا الادرينالية  مثل الأزمولول.


http://www.sehha.com/diseases/cvs/Atrial-Flutter.htm


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

*أمراض القلب ( اضطرا بات القلب وضعفه ) *












 أمراض القلب ( اضطرا بات القلب وضعفه ) 



اضطرا بات القلب وضعفه 

الإضطرابات التي تصيب عمل القلب قد تؤثر إما في انخفاض سرعة دقاته أو في زيادة سرعة هذه الدقات , وسنتحدث عن هذه الإضطرابات بإيجاز حسب الأنواع المختلفة لها على النحو التالي : 

1- اضطرا بات العقدة الجيبية : العقدة الجيبية تتواجد في القلب نفسه وهي التي تنظم حركة القلب وسرعته وتكثر اضطرا بات هذه العقدة عند كبار السن حيث تنخفض سرعة دقات القلب , وهذه الحالة لها علاقة وثيقة بنقص إفراز الغدة الدرقية , وداء الكبد المتأخر , وحمى التيفوئيد والحمى المالطية إلا أنها تحدث أحياناً في حالة النقص الحاد في الأوكسجين وفي حالة ضغط الدم الشديد وفي أغلب الأحيان لا يوجد سبب واضح لها . 

2- الإضطرابات النقلية بين الأذن والبطين : الأذين والبطين هما تجويفان موجودان في القلب وعادة ينتقل الدم من الأذين إلى البطين , ثم إلى باقي أجزاء الجسم وتتحكم في ذلك الأعصاب الحساسة في القلب وعندما يحدث أي اضطراب في النقل بين هذين التجويفين فإن القلب قد يتوقف عن العمل نهائياً وهناك عوامل معينة تؤدي إلى هذه الحالة مثل الإحتشاء القلبي (نقص الدم في عضلة القلب ) تقلص الشرايين التاجية للقلب الحمى الروماتزمية الحادة والآثار الجانبية للعقاقير المستخدمة في علاج القلب وإذا لم يتوقف القلب تماماً بسبب هذه الحالة , فإن سرعته ستنخفض بدرجة كبيرة يصعب معها جس نبض المريض . 

3- الرجفان الأذيني : عندما يبدأ أذين القلب في الرجفان المستمر يحدث اضطراب خطير في عمل القلب وتزداد سرعة ضربات الأذين بشكل واضح وهذا الرجفان له علاقة مباشرة ببعض الأعراض مثل أمراض الرئة والقلب وزيادة إفراز الغدة الدرقية وأحياناً يحدث الرجفان بعد الانفعالات العاطفية الشديدة , أو بعد التمارين الرياضية الشاقة , أو في حالات التسمم الكحولي وقد تكون الرجفة متقطعة أو مستمرة وبلا شك يسبب ذلك خللاً كبيراً في وظيفة القلب , وربما يقود ذلك إلى الذبحة الصدرية . 

4- الرفرفة الأذينية : عندما تحدث الرفرفة فإن سرعة الأذين قد تصل إلى 250-350 ضربة في الدقيقة الواحدة , في حين لا يحدث تغيير في سرعة دقات البطين وبالتالي يؤدي ذلك إلى اضطراب في عمل القلب , وفي كمية الدم المرسلة من القلب إلى أجزاء الجسم الأخرى والعوامل التي تقود إلى رفرفة الأذين هي التهاب غشاء القلب هبوط التنفس الحاد وغيرها من الأمراض العضوية التي تصيب القلب وفي الغالب لا تستمر رفرفة الأذين لمدة طويلة وإذا استمرت لأكثر من أسبوع مع المريض , دون علاج فإنها ستتحول إلى رجفان أذيني مستمر وفي حالة الرفرفة فإن المريض يكون معرضاً لنفس المخاطر التي تحدث مع الرجفان 

ضعف القلب وهبوطه 

عندما يحدث هبوط في القلب فإن ذلك يكون ناتجاً عن ضعف تدريجي في عضلة القلب ومن العوامل التي تؤدي لهبوط القلب نذكر مايلي : 

1. الإنصمام الرئوي حيث تحدث جلطة في الشريان الرئوي . 

2. التهابات القلب والرئتين . 

3. فقر الدم . 

4. الإفراز الزائد للغدة الدرقية . 

5. المرآة الحامل التي تعاني من تلف في صمامات القلب . 

6. اضطرا بات القلب المختلفة والتي ذكرنا جزء منها أعلاه . 

7. الالتهاب الروماتزمي لعضلة القلب . 

8. التهابات القلب التي تحدثنا عنها أعلاه . 

9. الإرهاق الجسدي الحاد , والانفعالات العاطفية . 

10. ضغط الدم . 

11. الإحتشاء القلبي الذي يقود إلى الذبحة الصدرية . 

وعند حدوث هبوط القلب فإن المريض قد يعاني من الضيق في التنفس والفتور والضعف في قوة الجسم بالإضافة إلى أعراض أخرى كالصداع والقلق والأرق . 

وصفة لعلاج اضطرا بات القلب وضعفه 

أضف 8 ملاعق كبيرة من عسل النحل إلى ثلاث ملاعق صغيرة من مطحون الحبة السوداء الطبية وملعقة صغيرة من مطحون المستكي التركي اخلط جيداً وتناول ملعقة كبيرة من الخليط يومياً كل صباح على الريق يحتاج لهذه الوصفة الذين يعانون من هبوط القلب أو الذين من اضطرا بات في عمل القلب . 

http://www.sabayacafe.com


----------



## اني بل (27 يناير 2015)

اعذروني ماعرفت كيف انقله الكم بس هاد الرابط يعرفكم على الجهاز الهضمي

http://www.slideshare.net/1371996/ss-8000816




عبارة عن سلسلة من الأعضاء المجوفة متصلة بأنبوب طويل ملتوي يمتد من الفم إلى الشرج و يبطن هذا الأنبوب من الداخل غشاء يعرف باسم الغشاء
.                        من اجزاء الجهاز الهضمي  : المعدة                     

3.                        المعدة 

  احد اجزاء الجهاز الهضمى والمعدة عبارة عن عضو عضلي أجوف يشبه ثمرة الكمثرى فى الشكل وتصل بين المريء و الأمعاء .  ويبلغ طول المعدة  25  سم وعرضها  12  سم، ويتألف جدارها من  3  طبقات عضلية، لها نهايتان، نهاية علوية تسمى فتحة الفؤاد تصل بينها وبين المريء ونهاية سفلية تسمى فتحة الفؤاد تصل بينها وبين الامعاء .

للمعدة ثلاثة أنواع من الغدد :

غدد تفرز الخمائر الهاضمة، كالببسين ووالريتين والليباز .

ـ غدد تفرز حامض كلور الماء .

ـ غدد تفرز المواد المخاطية التي تقوم بحماية المعدة من العصارات الحمضية .
4.                        وتتكون المعدة من أربع مناطق رئيسية هى  :   

الفؤاد  وهو الفتحة العليا التى تصل المريء إلى المعدة وسميت بالفؤاد لقربها من القلب  ...

القاع  وهو الجزء المتسع الذى يعلو الفؤاد و يمتد تحت الحجاب الحاجز الأيسر  ...

جسم المعدة  وهو الجزء الأوسط و الأكبر من المعدة و أسفله جيب المعدة  ...

البواب  وهى الفتحة السفلى التى تفضى إلى الإثني عشر  ...
.                        للمعدة وظيفتين    رئيسيتين هما  : 

طحن الطعام

هضم الطعام
6.                        قد تعاني المعدة من بعض الامراض ومنها  : القرحة وهي: عبارة عن تآكل في جدار المعدة المبطن سواء اكان في المعدة او الاثني عشر                      <

7.                        القرحة 

اعراضها  :

  هناك عدة مؤشرات على بداية القرحة أو الاصابة بها  - وكما قيل كل إنسان طبيب نفسه -  ، صدقا وبدون مبالغة جرّب غيّر نظام حياتك تلمس الفرق جدا فأعراضها تتميز بألم نحو اليسار أعلى السرة مصحوبة بحرقة شديدة وهذا يكون دائما بعد الاكل بساعة أو ساعتين وعادة ما يستمر ذلك حتى الوجبة الثانية ويزداد عادة عند شعور الشخص بالجوع وفراغ المعدة .
8.                        اسباب القرحة : 

. وراثي حيث الحاملون لفصيلة الدم  A معرضون للإصابة بالقرحة المعدية .

. العوامل النفسية والعصبية التي تعمل على زيادة إفراز الحامض المعدي  .

. التدخين والمشروبات الكحولية .

. نوعية الطعام وتأثيره .

. شرب القهوة على الريق  .
9.                        مضاعفات القرحة 

ثانيا المضاعفات الحادة و تتمثل الآتي :-

1-  حدوث نزيف حاد يؤدي إلي القيء الدموي أي طرش الدم  .

2 - تأكل كامل في جدران المعدة أو الأمعاء الدقيقة وحدوث نزيف وفتحه في جدران المعدة أو الأمعاء

أولاً المضاعفات المزمنة  :

1 -  تؤدي القرحة عند بعض الناس إلى فقدان الوزن وحدوث اختلالات في وظيفة الجهاز الهضمي  .

2 -  قد تتحول القرحة وخاصة قرحة المعدة إلي سرطان المعدة وخاصة عند كبار السن  .
10.                        كيفية معالجة كل من: 

القيء والم المعدة :  شرب كوب منقوع ماء النعناع

حرقة المعدة :  توضع الأيدي والأرجل في الماء البارد  فان ذلك يفيد جدا في تسكين حرقة المعدة ولهيبها

ورم المعدة :  شرب العسل يفيد جيدا في ورم المعدة *  إذا واظب المصاب على ذلك

قرحة المعدة والأمعاء :  يبلع الثوم دون مضغة  *  ثم يعقبة شرب كوب من الماء  *  ويستمر على ذلك مدة

حموضة وقرحة المعدة :  يفطر المريض كل صباح بكأس ماء فاتر قليلا *  وفيه مقدار ملعقة عسل  *  ولا بد من الاستمرار  *  فانه يتحسن بعد  4  أسابيع


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)

*الـــجـــهـــاز الـــبـــولــــي و عـــمـــلـــه Urinary System Anatomy and Functions*

لكل إنسان كليتنان Kidney (عدد 2 من الكلى ) يُمنى و يُسرى , و الكلى تقع في الجزء الخلفي من البطن في حيز (فضاء) يُسمى بحيز ما وراء البيروتوان (الصِفاق) Retroperitoneal space مُقابل الفقرة الثانية عشرة الصدرية ( Thoracic Vertebra 12 ) و الفقرات القطنية الأولى و الثانية و الثالثة ( Lumbar Vertebrae 1 ,2 , 3 ) من العمود الفقري. 
و من الخلف يحيط بالجزء العلوي من الكليتين الأضلاع العاشر و الحادي عشر و الثاني عشر من القفص الصدري
( Thoracic Ribs 10 , 11 , 12 ) . و تأخذ الكلية شكل حبة اللوبيا و يكون إتجاه أعلى الكلوة نحو الداخل (أي نحو العمود الفقري)

الكلوة اليُسرى أعلى من الكلوة اليُمنى بنصف (*In 1 /2*) بوصة أي حوالي (* Cm 11/ 2* ) سنتيميتر , و ذلك لوجود الكبد في الناحية اليمنى من البطن حيث تدفع الكلوة اليُمنى إلى الأسفل قليلاً. 





يقع فوق كل من الكليتين اليمنى و اليسرى غدة صماء تُسمى بالغدة الكظرية Adrenal Gland , و أهم الهرمونات التي تفرزها الغدة الكظرية هي الكورتيزول Cortisol و هرمون الألدستيرون Aldesterone و هرمون الأدرينالين Adrenaline و هرمون النورأدرينالين NorAdrenaline و هرمونات جنسية ضعيفة Androgens. 




​
يبلغ طول الكلوة من القطب العلوي إلى القطب السفلي حوالي (*Cm 12 *) سنتيميتر , و عرضها حوالي (*Cm 6 *) , و سمكها حوالي (*Cm 3 *) سنتيميتر , و يبلغ وزن الكلوة في الذكور البالغين من (* 125 gm *) إلى (* 170 gm *) جرام , و في الإناث البالغات من (* 115 gm *) إلى (* 155 gm *) جرام .
يدخل (يروي) كل من الكليتين اليُمنى و اليُسرى شريان يُسمى بالشريان الكلوي Renal Artery شريان أيمن و شريان أيسر , و الشريان الكلوي يتفرع من الشريان الأبهر في البطن Abdominal Aorat و يخرج من كل كلوة وريد كلوي Renal Vein و الحالب Ureter و الحالب عبارة عن أنبوبة تصل ما بين الكلوة و المثانة البولية.
و تنقسم الكلوة إلى جزء خارجي و هو قشرة الكلوة Renal (Kidney) Cortex و جزء داخلي و هو لُب الكلوة Renal (Kidney) Medulla.







الوحدة الفاعلة و التي تتكون الكلوة منها أصلاً هي النفرون Nephron , و يبلغ عددها من 300,000 إلى أكثر من المليون (سوف نشرح النفرون لاحقاً) , و تتجمع هذه النفرونات لتُشكل أهرام الكلوة Renal (Kidney) Pyramids و هي عبارة عن أهرام منكوسة حيث تكون قمتها مُتجهة صوب حوض الكلوة (مركز الكلوة) , و يمكن إعتبار هذه الأهرام هي الوحدة الفاعلة الكبيرة في الكلوة , و تصب في الكؤوس الثانوية Minor Calices و التي تتحد لتكون الكؤوس الرئيسية Major Calices , التي بدورها تتحد لتكون حوض الكلوة Renal (Kidney) Pelvis , و حوض الكلوة يُشكل الحالب Ureter الذي يصل الكلوة بالمثانة البولية. و تُعتبر هذه الكؤوس مجامع لنتاج ترشيح الدم من خلال النفرونات و الذي يُشكل البول Urine لتصب في حوض الكلوة و عبر الحالب إلى المثانة البولية ليطرح خارج الجسم. 





الـنـفــرون تسـلـسـلـيـاُ يـتـكـون مـن :


​


الكُبيبة الكلوية Glomerulus و هي عبارة عن حُزمة من الشعيرات الدموية و التي تتكون من الشُرين الوارد Afferent Arteriole (الشُرينات الواردة تتكون من "تفرعات" إنقسام الشريان الكلوي الذي يدخل الكلوة) , تتحد الشعيرات عندما تخرج من الكبيبة لتكون الشُرين الصادر Efferent Arteriole , و الشُرينات الصادرة تتحد لتكون الوريد الكلوي الذي يخرج من الكلية ليصب في الوريد الأجوف السُفلي Inferior Vena Cava في البطن و منه ينتقل الدم إلى القلب. 
​
[*]​​
​
[*]كبسولة بومان Bowman's Capsule , عبارة عن خلايا مُتخصصة تُحيط بالكُبيبة و تسمح بترشيح الماء و مواد أخرى من الدم خلالها ما عدا كريات الدم الحمراء و البيضاء و الصفيحات و جزيئات البروتين كبيرة الحجم. 




​
[*]الأنبوب الملتوي الداني (القريب) Proximal Convuluated Tubule من كبسولة بومان و هذه الأنابيب تمتص بعض المواد مثل الجلوكوز و البروتينات صغيرة الحجم التي ترشحت خلال كبسولة بومان , و كذلك تفرز بعض المواد مثل الكلوريد و ذرات الهيدروجين و البيكربونات حسب حاجة الجسم. 



​
[*]عروة هنلي Henle's Loop , يتم خلال هذه العروة إمتصاص و إفراز الأملاح المختلفة مثل الصوديوم و الكلوريد و ذرات الهيدروجين حسب حاجة الجسم. و يتكون من جزء نحيف هابط و جزء سميك صاعد. 



​
[*]الأنبوب الملتوي القاصي (البعيد) Distal Convuluated Tubule , هذه الأنابيب لها دور هام في إمتصاص و إفراز البوتاسيوم تحت تأثير هرمون الألدوستيرون و تصب في في الأنبوب (الأنابيب) الجامعة Collecting Tubules. 






​
[*]الأنابيب الجامعة Collecting Tubules تجمع نتاج ترشيح الدم (البول) خلال النفرونات و تنتقل خلال قشرة الكلوة و لُبها لتصب في الكؤوس الثانوية عبر حُليمات. الأنابيب الجامعة لها دور أساسي في إمتصاص الماء من البول لزيادة تركيزة تحت تأثير الهرمون المضاد للإدرار Anti-Diuretic Hormone ADH و الذي يُفرز من الغدة النخامية Pituitary Gland الصماء في الرأس. 
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
الكبيبة و كبسولة بومان و الجزء الأكبر من الأنبوب الملتوي القريب و الجزء العلوي للذراع الصاعد من عروة هنلي و الأنبوب الملتوي البعيد و جزء من الأنابيب الجامعة تقع في قشرة الكلوة و الذراع الهابط من عروة هنلي و الجزء الكبير من الأنابيب الجامعة تقع في لب الكلوة. 








وظــائــف الــكــلــوة : 

​

تخليص الجسم من المواد السامة و أهمها مُشتقات الأمونيوم (اليوريا) , و كذلك الأدوية و السموم. ​

​




​
[*]الحفاظ على تركيبة السوائل خارج الخلايا Extracellular Fluids من حيث تركيز الأملاح و الحجم (الماء) , و ذلك عن طريق إمتصاص أو إفراز هذه الأملاح حسب تركيزها في الدم الذي يمر خلال الكُبيبات و كذلك إمتصاص الماء أو طرحه خارج الجسم عن طريق الأنابيب الجامعة. ​​[*]​​[*]​​


[*]تنظيم ضغط الدم عن طريق زيادة أو نقصان إفراز هرمون الرينين Renin من جهاز قُرب الكُبيبة ​​[*]​​​​​[*]​[*]
Juxta - Glomerullar Apparatus , و الذي عبارة عن خلايا مُتخصصة في الأنبوب الملتوي البعيد تقع قرب الكُبيبة الكلوية بحيث تجس ضغط الدم بكمية الدم الذي يصل الكلوة (التروية), حيث أنه أي حالة تسبب هبوط في ضغط الدم (كمثال, في حالة الصدمة أو النزف الشديد أو التجفاف) تزيد الكلوة من إفراز الرينين الذ يعمل على مواد أخرى في الدم من شأنها في النهاية تقلص الأوعية الدموية لرفع ضغط الدم. 







​​​​​
[*]الحفاظ على توازن الحمض-القلوي للدم Blood Acid-Base Balance و ذلك عن طريق زيادة إفراز ذرات (شوارد) الهيدروجين +H و زيادة إمتصاص البيكربونات -HCO3 عند زيادة حموضة الدم و العكس عند زيادة قلوية الدم. ​​[*]​​​​​​​[*]








​​​​​
[*]إفراز هرمون إريثروبيوتين Erythropoeitin و الذي يلعب دوراً هاماً في تحريض نخاع (نقي) العظم على تصنيع كريات الدم الحمراء و نقصه يسبب فقر دم. ​​[*]​​​​​​​​​[*]




​​​​​​​
[*]تحويل فيتامين دال Vitamin D إلى صورته الفعاله و بدون هذا التحويل لا يعمل و هذا يسبب مرض الكُساح Rickets. ​​[*]​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​[*]​​​

*ما هو مُعدل الترشيح الكُبيبي Glomerular Filtration rate "GFR"؟ *

مُعدل الترشيح الكبيبي هو كمية االرُشاحة المُستدقة (مواد صغيرة الحجم) Ultrafiltrates التي تترشح من الدم إلى جوف الأنابيب الكلوية في فترة زمنية محددة , و المُعدل يُستخدم في الطب كقياس لعمل الكلوة. و يتم عن طريق قياس اليوريا Urea و الكرياتينين Creatinine في الدم و في بول تم تجميعه خلال 24 ساعة , و يُقاس بالمليليتر في كل دقيقة *ml / min *, معدل الترشيح يقل في حالات قصور الكلوة (الفشل الكلوي).
المُعدل الطبيعي للذكور هو *85 - 125 مليليتر / الدقيقة (ml/min)*.
المُعدل الطبيعي للإناث هو *75 - 115 مليليتر / الدقيقة (ml/min)*. 











يبلغ طول الحالب في الإنسان حوالي (*Cm 25*) سنتيميتر , و يقع نصفه في البطن و النصف الآخر في الحوض . و الحالب يصل حوض الكلوة بالمثانة البولية و يدخل في المثانة البولية بشكل منحرف و يجري في جدارها قبل أن يفتح داخل جوفها و هذا يكون بمثابة صمام و خاصة عند تقلص عضلة المثانة بحيث تغلق فتحة الحالب كلياً لمنع إرتجاع البول في الحالب.
المثانة البولية Urinary Bladder عبارة عن مخزن للبول , و تقع في الجزء الأمامي من الحوض و شكلها شكل مقدمة السفينة لو قطعت , لها أربعة أسطح و أربعة زوايا. الزاويتان العلويتان الخلفيتان , اليمنى يدخل فيها الحالب الأيمن و اليُسرى الحالب الأيسر. تبلغ سعة المثانة البولية من (*ml "cc" 200 *) مليليتر إلى (*ml "cc" 300 *) مليليتر. 




​
الزاوية السُفلية يخرج منها الإحليل Urethra و الذي يبلغ طوله في الأنثى (*Cm 4*) سنتيميتر و في الذكر (*Cm 20*) سنتيميتر , الإحليل يفتح خارج الجسم في الأنثى و الذكر و منه يخرج البول خارج الجسم. 





​
رحــلــة الــبــول 
عندما يتجمع البول في الكؤوس , تتقلص العضلات الناعمة (الملساء) في جدرانها Smooth Muscles فتدفع البول إلى حوض الكلوة و التي تتقلص العضلات الناعمة في جداره لدفع البول إلى الحالب الذي عندما ينتفخ من وصول البول فيه تتقلص عضلاته الناعمة في جداره تسلسلياً من الأعلى إلى الأسفل لدفع البول إلى المثانة البولية.
عندما يصل حجم البول في المثانة البولية من 200 إلى 300 مليليتر , تنتفخ المثانة و تُشد العصبونات في جدارها مما يُعطي الشعور بالحاجة للتبول و هذا يؤدي إلى تقلص عضلة المثانة و إرتخاء عضلة صمام الإحليل لتدفع البول إلى خارج الجسم عبر الإحليل. 






​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​

​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​

​


----------

